# HR20-700 0x1EA Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-700 0x1EA
-- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/9/2008
-- National Release: N/A

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115284

*Improved*

Recording dependability
DoD - PgUp/PgDown consistent now
DoD - Resume playback of partially downloaded program
DoD - On Homepage the RED/GREEN will not lock up the STB when viewer is using a custom channel list that doesn't include the DoD channels.
DVR Scheduling - Recording reliability
DVR Scheduling - Properly handle cases where recording was already set
30 sec slip correctly ends when at end of buffer
Incorrect resolution display
Stability Fixes and Stability after Software Download
Green key cycles audio tracks
Faster signal meter
Fixed frozen video frame
Fixed CC characters from dropping
Fixed review buffer from exceeding 90 minutes
Support play from playlist while getting 771 message on ATSC channel
Misc UI Corrections
Improved search stability
Interactive app performance improved
Stability improvements

*Updated*

Items in the DoD download queue, will remain after a system reboot
HDTV is a searchable term (=High Def)
Term "VOD" can be used in keyword search
Red Button Delete disabled on Mark and Delete screen
Mediashare ThumbNails improvements
Fix resolution indicator in native mode
Reliability when IP address has changed

*New feature(s)*

Triple Tap Lookup for DoD: When on a DoD page, you can use the # keys on your remote to enter letters in "cellphone/SMS" style. AKA: Hit #2 Three times to get a C
Adult Channel Hiding: This is an update parental control that is currently on the R15. When you enable this, it completely REMOVES the adult rated channels from the listings, almost as if they don't exist.
SLB Updates: #1 - The live buffer should no longer EVER flush out for any other reason then changing the channel on the live buffer. 
SLB Updates: #2 - Playback resumes from paused position on tuned channel
IP Callback: The ethernet/internet connection, will now be used for communication back to DirecTV for: PPV purchases, GameLounge, and other items that the phone line was required for
Mediashare Video Support: You can now access video files from your PC.
30 Second Skip: You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP
Boolean Keyword searching, 3 new keywords AALL, AANY, NNOT
720p/1080i reminder pop up if TV supports but is in 480i/p and tune to HD channel
Guide: Channel Color shadding to represent subscribed vs unsubscribed channels
Shortcut for Closed Caption On/Off
Hitting DASH on a Full Screen, will display LAST 6 Digits of receiver ID
Edit Series Link options when no episodes are found
SWM Version displayed


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder... please don't post "Got it" or "Don't Have It" posts in this thread.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I hope they've improved the trick-play audio dropouts/video choppiness that was present in the last few CEs.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Are the two SLB updates a move in the direction of a DLB solution? If not what does that mean?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Randino said:


> Are the two SLB updates a move in the direction of a DLB solution? If not what does that mean?


Wouldn't read that much into it - it does what it says - you pause a live stream, watch a recorded show, when you come back - you are at the pause point.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> [*]Mediashare Video Support: You can now access video files from your PC.


What video formats are supported? Just mpeg2 and mpeg4?


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

If you pause a live stream then change the channel, it still looses the pause point then, I assume anyway. I have the HR20-100, so no update for me yet.


----------



## jmoney (Mar 26, 2007)

FriscoJoe said:


> What video formats are supported? Just mpeg2 and mpeg4?


I am also interested in what video formats are currently supported along with corresponding audio formats. It would also be nice to know what video and audio formats are planned to be supported in the near future.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-700 0x1EA
> -- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/9/2008
> -- National Release: N/A
> 
> ...


Does that mean that we can disconnect the phone wire, and I can get rid of the bulky wireless phone adapter???


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Randino said:


> Does that mean that we can disconnect the phone wire, and I can get rid of the bulky wireless phone adapter???


not if you want the caller ID function


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> not if you want the caller ID function


Is that the only feature for the phone line now? I have the box hooked up to my "modem" line, so I don't care about CallerID. I'd also like to have one less wire running behind my entertainment center.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Pooey, I want my cake and eat it too. But I could just buy one of those phones that announce Caller ID.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello. I'm surprised that Remote Scheduling is not in this release. I was under the impression that it was in the last CE releases and also scheduled for release this month. Am I missing something? Why is that feature not in the "New Features" list? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-700 0x1EA
> -- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/9/2008
> -- National Release: N/A
> 
> ...


Finally! Excuse me while I go do the Snoopy Happy Dance.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> not if you want the caller ID function


In that case I will be disconnecting the phone line tonight and canceling my VOIP. I never use it anyway.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

If you have both a phone line and an ethernet connection, which one will the system use? I would prefer the ethernet connection, for both speed and convienience.


----------



## mattbooty (Jul 19, 2007)

Randino said:


> Does that mean that we can disconnect the phone wire, and I can get rid of the bulky wireless phone adapter???


Will this also take the place of the phone line for sunday ticket (for next year of course)?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Its a huge advancement for DLB lovers, but I wouldnt state its any indication of a "move in a direction". Now you only have to record one of your two shows, and the nonrecorded show will hold its pause point.



Randino said:


> Are the two SLB updates a move in the direction of a DLB solution? If not what does that mean?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

What is the difference between skip and slip?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be sure to update the comparison doc tonight for those that use it / reference it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

For now, it's just MPEG2 Video and either MP2 audio or audio supported within a transport stream ( a .ts), like DD 5.1.



jmoney said:


> I am also interested in what video formats are currently supported along with corresponding audio formats. It would also be nice to know what video and audio formats are planned to be supported in the near future.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Slip "slides" for 30 seconds, allowing you to see the picture going by. Skip simply jumps ahead 30 and is considerably faster.



Steve Robertson said:


> What is the difference between skip and slip?


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Will this update start by it self or do i have to do a restart like a real Fri. night CE ?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

This one will be automatically pushed to your receiver, likely in the wee hours 



ub1934 said:


> Will this update start by it self or do i have to do a restart like a real Fri. night CE ?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Slip "slides" for 30 seconds, allowing you to see the picture going by. Skip simply jumps ahead 30 and is considerably faster.


Sign me up for skip I thought that is what it meant can't wait to get this SW update.
Thanks


----------



## 1nonly (Jan 9, 2008)

mattbooty said:


> Will this also take the place of the phone line for sunday ticket (for next year of course)?


I too want to know if my receiver will need to continue to have a phone line plugged in for sunday ticket?


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

1nonly said:


> I too want to know if my receiver will need to continue to have a phone line plugged in for sunday ticket?


i've had sunday ticket for several years and have never had a phone line connected.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

# Mediashare Video Support: You can now access video files from your PC.

So its just mpeg2 ? So no divx or Xvid ?


----------



## 40-Dan (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope this isn't considered a "got-it", "don't-got-it", but... I don't got it.

I tried forcing the updated w/ an RBR and 0,2,4,6,8 on the remote, but it appears to be re-downloading 01BE. Grrrrrrr. The ability to play videos is something I've been waiting for for MONTHS.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

The NR staggered rollout isn't something you can force download, unless you're just incredibly lucky to be doing it when it's in stream. You're better off waiting and letting it do its thing. Staggers can take a few days, generally flow from West to East, and occasionally have been pulled if there are problems. Better to wait it out 



40-Dan said:


> Hope this isn't considered a "got-it", "don't-got-it", but... I don't got it.
> 
> I tried forcing the updated w/ an RBR and 0,2,4,6,8 on the remote, but it appears to be re-downloading 01BE. Grrrrrrr. The ability to play videos is something I've been waiting for for MONTHS.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

40-Dan said:


> Hope this isn't considered a "got-it", "don't-got-it", but... I don't got it.
> 
> I tried forcing the updated w/ an RBR and 0,2,4,6,8 on the remote, but it appears to be re-downloading 01BE. Grrrrrrr. The ability to play videos is something I've been waiting for for MONTHS.


It may take a few days as the rollout west to east so hold tight


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is the new GUI amd layout in this release?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell us how 0x1EA is different or improved over the last CE update version?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I would think it would be equivalent at best, if not a step or 2 behind.



n3ntj said:


> Can anyone tell us how 0x1EA is different or improved over the last CE update version?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Best way to check if you received update is to dim your receiver blue lights to lowest brightness. When update comes, the blue lights will be at their brightest. No need to keep checking.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Hello. I'm surprised that Remote Scheduling is not in this release. I was under the impression that it was in the last CE releases and also scheduled for release this month. Am I missing something? Why is that feature not in the "New Features" list? Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Remote Scheduling is not a function of this release. If you have the 1BE release and DirecTV has turned it on in your account you can use remote Scheduling. It has not gone GA yet.


----------



## heelsfinl4 (Oct 21, 2006)

will this type of update be available on the hr-100 model in the near future? When my hr-700 died on me last week, they sent me the 100 as a replacement. Thanks in advance


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

Found my receiver off and couldn't turn it on tonight! Checked it out, seemed plugged in... so I pushed the reset button. And the LEDs winked, so I knew it had power, hit the power switch and it was slowly booting. And I found I had new software!
Is it normal for the machine to be frozen off like this? I never had it happen after one of the other updates?
Carl


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> The NR staggered rollout isn't something you can force download, unless you're just incredibly lucky to be doing it when it's in stream. You're better off waiting and letting it do its thing. Staggers can take a few days, generally flow from West to East, and occasionally have been pulled if there are problems. Better to wait it out


There was a new CE cycle started before I got the last national release in Phoenix.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Veloce said:


> Found my receiver off and couldn't turn it on tonight! Checked it out, seemed plugged in... so I pushed the reset button. And the LEDs winked, so I knew it had power, hit the power switch and it was slowly booting. And I found I had new software!
> Is it normal for the machine to be frozen off like this? I never had it happen after one of the other updates?
> Carl


I had a similar, yet different experience: Came home, and turned it on. It powered on, but the screen was grey. Not responsive to any buttons on the remote or the front of the cabinet. I ended up having to remove the power cable to get it to boot. It's finishing booting now. I have no idea what version I'll have when it's done. But if this was caused by the update, it's really annoying.

Great. It booted, and now I discover it hadn't bothered to record anything I had scheduled for today (e.g., the 6pm PST NCIS episode on USAHD). It's recording the last minute of it now.

It also seems substantially slower than last night, when I last had it on.

According to info & test, I'm on 0x1be, from 11/13/2007.


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

Why have they increased the number of step/key presses to get to the "To Do List"? It used to take 2 steps. Now it takes at least 4. Considering this is an often used screen...seems like a mistake. Or did a miss a new shortcut or something?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

nikescream said:


> Why have they increased the number of step/key presses to get to the "To Do List"? It used to take 2 steps. Now it takes at least 4. Considering this is an often used screen...seems like a mistake. Or did a miss a new shortcut or something?


Now the reason for these two polls now will make more sense:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?

Sorry.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

We have some resources to help you use the new features:

_How can I do more advanced searches?
_→ Enhanced Search

_Is there a way to get Dual Live Buffers (Watch two live programs at once)?_
→ DLB Workaround

_How do I schedule a recording on the HD DVR+ from my PC?_
→ Remote Booking ● New Online Suggestions

- Craig


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

nikescream said:


> Why have they increased the number of step/key presses to get to the "To Do List"? It used to take 2 steps. Now it takes at least 4. Considering this is an often used screen...seems like a mistake. Or did a miss a new shortcut or something?


I find it very odd that they changed the procedure to get to the TO DO LIST.  
Why not have it on the menu when you hit the yellow button in the Playlist? Then it is only one more button press.

I can see that now you can get to it without going to the Playlist, but I like the old way better.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

nikescream said:


> Why have they increased the number of step/key presses to get to the "To Do List"? It used to take 2 steps. Now it takes at least 4. Considering this is an often used screen...seems like a mistake. Or did a miss a new shortcut or something?


Great, so it sounds like they did take the yellow button away.  :nono2:

I guess theres no way to stop this download. 

They should just make it LIST>LIST and be done with it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Can anyone tell us how 0x1EA is different or improved over the last CE update version?





Canis Lupus said:


> I would think it would be equivalent at best, if not a step or 2 behind.


Actually it is a step forward...
It has a few additional "under the hood" corrections since the last CE.


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Now the reason for these two polls now make sense:
> 
> How Do You Use The To Do Button?
> 
> ...


I see. Then according to those results a screen that is accessed daily now takes more steps to reach...I would have though the reverse would have been executed according to those poll results.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nikescream said:


> Why have they increased the number of step/key presses to get to the "To Do List"? It used to take 2 steps. Now it takes at least 4. Considering this is an often used screen...seems like a mistake. Or did a miss a new shortcut or something?


No, you didn't miss anything...

Other then a lot of other functionallity that took numerous amount of steps... now take a lot less.

How often it is used, and for what reasons... is very different amongst individual users...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

fullcourt81 said:


> ...I can see that now you can get to it without going to the Playlist, but I like the old way better.


Earl did a poll that showed only 11% liked how DIRECTV changed the To Do Button.

Earl asked us:

What to do, with To-Do

Unfortunately what we asked has not happened yet. Sorry.

- Craig


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

fullcourt81 said:


> I find it very odd that they changed the procedure to get to the TO DO LIST.
> Why not have it on the menu when you hit the yellow button in the Playlist? Then it is only one more button press.
> 
> I can see that now you can get to it without going to the Playlist, but I like the old way better.


You are not alone, many of us in the CE program have been grappling with this "hunt and peck" method to get to the To-Do list. It gets tiring and I am checking less often and have missed 2 programs due to conflicts already. Hopefully Direct Tv will hear our disappointment and find an easier path.


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How often it is used, and for what reasons... is very different amongst individual users...


I get that but I just find it interesting that the poll results show the majority use the function daily/more than daily and now it takes more steps. Not really a big deal and I have never complained before but it just seems like a (tiny) step back while taking a full step forward. Eh no biggie..I probably won't even care about it by the end of the week.:lol:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

nikescream said:


> Milominderbinder2 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the reason for these two polls now make sense:
> ...


Right. Over 60% use the To Do Button every day.

We begged to just let To Do just be an option on the To Do button. If not, let it be LIST>LIST.

Will you take the polls? Post your thoughts?

It appears that removing the To Do button will have the same response as when they purposely tried to make the guide slower and the Guide button not be the Guide button. If you were not around for those, these make some amazing reading. Both really happened. You can't make stuff like that up.

2% Preferred the Guide Button Not to be the Guide Button

8% Preferred Slow Menus (Animations)

- Craig


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

Is there a reason why the playlist is no longer accessible from the small menu? I always preferred to look through my recorded items while keeping the current program full screen.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

"Right. Over 60% use the To Do Button every day" to be perfectly honest, this doesn't pass the smell test. Maybe 60% of the people responding on this forum use the to do button everyday but IMHO I doubt if the general users come anywhere close to that. I would be a good example, I have had a HR20-700 and now have 2 and haven't used it until the other day when I was reading this forum, which I do at least everyday, and just wanted to see what it looked like. 

Sorry to be negative but this is getting to be like the DLB threats.


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

MichaelP said:


> Finally! Excuse me while I go do the Snoopy Happy Dance.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael


which button will be used to turn captions on and off.thanking tou in advance jb1


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jb1 said:


> which button will be used to turn captions on and off.thanking tou in advance jb1


Hitting the yellow button brings up a small window with CC as one option.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

jb1 said:


> which button will be used to turn captions on and off.thanking tou in advance jb1


That's the next question I had, haven't seen the answer anywhere yet.

getting back on my soapbox, I think alot of folks comparing a shortcut to the to do button and a shortcut to the cc need to look again at what each one does. One is a "nice to have" and the other is a "need".

I realize I will catch h*ll for this but I don't think alot a people don't take CC seriously. CC is not just for the deaf but also for people that have deminished hearing and only need it at certain times and these times can come up quickly in shows.

Off my box, thanks for letting type.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

rbean said:


> That's the next question I had, haven't seen the answer anywhere yet.
> 
> getting back on my soapbox, I think alot of folks comparing a shortcut to the to do button and a shortcut to the cc need to look again at what each one does. One is a "nice to have" and the other is a "need".
> 
> ...


Actually, I use both the ToDo list daily AND flip CC on/off daily. So while I'm happy they made it easy to turn on/off CC, I am not thrilled about them making it not as easy to get to the ToDo list. That would seem like something obvious that should be easy to get to, so I'm sort of shocked they made that harder. Then again as pointed out several posts above, at one time they thought it was a great idea to make scrolling the guide slow with animations, and not making the Guide button go directly to the guide! Whoever makes these decisions at times seems like they must not use the box themselves very much!

Hopefully in the next release they'll make accessing the ToDo list more like the way it used to be. I like to check it at times to see how many hours of recordings I'm going to have in the next 24 hours or so - for one thing. So to me it is a necessary thing to be able to easily get at it.

Admittedly I've not yet gotten the new release so am only guessing if I'll not be happy with the new way to get to the ToDo list - so maybe it won't be such a big deal once I see it. The abililty to easily turn on/off CC is LONG overdue!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> not if you want the caller ID function


Well, I guess this means that I'll stop proposing a wish list item for disabling Caller ID for privacy reasons. Snip.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Now the reason for these two polls now will make more sense:
> 
> How Do You Use The To Do Button?
> 
> ...


Yeah, and maybe a poll for "how often do you use the green 'tab' button?"

One of the most frequent things I do is check on what is recording soon, and it has gone from 2 to "many" in this release. How about getting rid of the "tab" button and replacing it with green for "local sub-menu"?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

So now how do we get to the to do list with this new release. I use this everyday and sometimes 2-3 times a day because I am old and forget things. I wish D* would leave some of this stuff alone.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How often it is used, and for what reasons... is very different amongst individual users...


I'm sure that most users are far more interested in what's in the Showcase, which retains two-button access.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> So now how do we get to the to do list with this new release. I use this everyday and sometimes 2-3 times a day because I am old and forget things. I wish D* would leave some of this stuff alone.


After you get the new code and you try to use the old way there is a tip that tells you how to get to it.

Basically is it: MENU, DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, SELECT, SELECT.

The above depends on if you have VOD enabled or not. If not then there is only two DOWN'S.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> So now how do we get to the to do list with this new release. I use this everyday and sometimes 2-3 times a day because I am old and forget things. I wish D* would leave some of this stuff alone.


Menu. down. down. down. "manage recordings." "To Do List." 6 keypresses.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> So now how do we get to the to do list with this new release. I use this everyday and sometimes 2-3 times a day because I am old and forget things. I wish D* would leave some of this stuff alone.


It's under "Menu" - Manage my recordings

5 or 6 clicks.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> So now how do we get to the to do list with this new release. I use this everyday and sometimes 2-3 times a day because I am old and forget things. I wish D* would leave some of this stuff alone.


Every company has a Department of Sales Prevention. 

For whatever reason they could so easily have used free space on the To Do Button (Now Guide Options) to have a menu option for To Do List. The space is there. The code is written. They had a simple solution with no downside in letting To Do just be an option on the old button.

They know that most users check To Do every day primarily to see what they will be recording and to catch recording conflicts.

For whatever reason it was important to not allow that access on that menu. Why? Your guess is as good as mine.

In fairness, we also got SKIP, and a 2 step fast way to Closed Captionings instead of 23 steps. The Prioritizer works now.

3 steps forward and one leap backwards...

- Craig


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-700 0x1EA
> -- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/9/2008
> -- National Release: N/A
> 
> ...


Doug, question: is this the most recent CE version being made NR? I ask because my old man last weekend thought there was going to be a CE--recall that it was canceled at the last minute--and when he forced a download, he got the most recent version at that time.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Doug, question: is this the most recent CE version being made NR? I ask because my old man last weekend thought there was going to be a CE--recall that it was canceled at the last minute--and when he forced a download, he got the most recent version at that time.


It is a staggard rollout over the next few days.



> HR20-700 0x1EA
> -- Staggered Nataionl Release started on 1/9/2008


- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Doug, question: is this the most recent CE version being made NR? I ask because my old man last weekend thought there was going to be a CE--recall that it was canceled at the last minute--and when he forced a download, he got the most recent version at that time.


I don't know if I (or Doug) can answer that directly, but I will tell you that version 0x1EA was the most recent version pushed to internal testers according to www.redh.com/dtv.

As to other questions about the Cutting Edge, I ask that discussion be moved to our Cutting Edge forum.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Best way to check if you received update is to dim your receiver blue lights to lowest brightness. When update comes, the blue lights will be at their brightest. No need to keep checking.


The last two regular updates have creamed my HR20-700. :nono2: The receiver is unresponsive to remote commands and power button on the receiver. I have had to remove the network connection and pull the plug on the HR20. After reinserting the plug the HR20 restarted and everything was fine. I note, though, that History reports this update occurred at 1:55 am, although the system test says the update time was 5:58 am (which is when I restarted the HR20).

It's not fun crawling around on the floor connecting and disconnecting lines before six o'clock in the morning!


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

nikescream said:


> I get that but I just find it interesting that the poll results show the majority use the function daily/more than daily and now it takes more steps. Not really a big deal and I have never complained before but it just seems like a (tiny) step back while taking a full step forward. Eh no biggie..I probably won't even care about it by the end of the week.:lol:


I agree with you. It's a minor, unnecessary nuisance. In case it is not obvious, a macro or sequence on a programmable remote moves the function to a single button. I'm using a Harmony 880. The sequence is:

Menu
Direction down
Direction down
Select
Select.

It was the first thing I did after receiving the software upgrade.

Cheers,

Burt


----------



## meller (Oct 4, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Best way to check if you received update is to dim your receiver blue lights to lowest brightness. When update comes, the blue lights will be at their brightest. No need to keep checking.


I have a dumb question:
I always turn off my HR20/21 each evening. Does turning these boxes off impact my ability to receive national pushes?

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

meller said:


> I have a dumb question:
> I always turn off my HR20/21 each evening. Does turning these boxes of impact my ability to receive national pushes?
> 
> Thanks


The on/off button on the HR20/21 only shuts of the lights on the front of the unit (and turns off the audio/video outputs).

Nothing else is affected... thus no... you will be fine to get the national push.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

meller said:


> I have a dumb question:
> I always turn off my HR20/21 each evening. Does turning these boxes off impact my ability to receive national pushes?
> 
> Thanks


No, just as turning off the box won't stop the dvr from recording.
Turning off the POWER button doesn't really turn off the DVR; it puts it in standby.
The lights go out, but the machine is running. However, it knows you are not actively using the box, and performs housekeeping functions, and will (perhpas) more readily accept the update. (For example, I don't believe the software update would cancel an ongoing or scheduled recording).


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Burt said:


> I agree with you. It's a minor, unnecessary nuisance. In case it is not obvious, a macro or sequence on a programmable remote moves the function to a single button. I'm using a Harmony 880. The sequence is:
> 
> Menu
> Direction down
> ...


Ahhh...but according to an earlier post, if you have VOD enabled, it's Menu-Down-Down-Down-Select-Select -- 6 KEYSTROKES. That means that those Harmony users out there who have VOD enabled and who had the To Do List as a Sequence are SOL. So, if I've got this right, (a) I'm going to have to re-program my remote to remove the To Do List button (because the former sequence path no longer works), and (b) the To Do List has gone the way of the Prioritizer (i.e. not accessible in 5 keystrokes or fewer, and thus not easily programmable via a sequence in the harmony software).

Considering there are really only 4 "basic" DVR menus (now playing, to do, prioritizer, and search), and considering the incredibly high % of folks who use Harmony remotes, imho, to make 1/2 of those menus inaccessible via a Sequence was simply poor planning.

A true 30 skip is a nice addition, but the "cost" is a bit high.

--Mav

P.S. Yes, I know the gerryrigged workaround, but that's really irritating.


----------



## meller (Oct 4, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The on/off button on the HR20/21 only shuts of the lights on the front of the unit (and turns off the audio/video outputs).
> 
> Nothing else is affected... thus no... you will be fine to get the national push.


Thanks Earl. The reason I asked is that the last time a nastional push was done (for 0x1be I believe) I never did receive it. Now I do download CE's so is the national push smart enough to see that I at a higher release than what they are pushing?

Thanks


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

"You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP"
How do you change the 30 second slip to 30 second skip. I am not able to find this keyword in the search as it says to do in the instructions.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Burt said:


> I agree with you. It's a minor, unnecessary nuisance. In case it is not obvious, a macro or sequence on a programmable remote moves the function to a single button. I'm using a Harmony 880. The sequence is:
> 
> Menu
> Direction down
> ...


Same here, works great, one button press, instant TDL.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

IIRC this actually does not always work. This has been discussed as part of the ToDo issue.

The problem with this sequence is that "Previous Channels" gets in the way. Sometimes previous channels (listed at the top) is there and sometimes not, depending on whether you've gone to a different channel or not after bringing the HR out of standby. Therefore your "Direction Downs" may vary. The only work around is inserting a "Channel Down" after Menu and you run out of macros at 5. It does, however, get you to the ToDo. So you have to go "To Do" in your sequence, plus an additional Select.



Burt said:


> I agree with you. It's a minor, unnecessary nuisance. In case it is not obvious, a macro or sequence on a programmable remote moves the function to a single button. I'm using a Harmony 880. The sequence is:
> 
> Menu
> Direction down
> ...


----------



## druskin (Sep 19, 2006)

biggie4852 said:


> "You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP"
> How do you change the 30 second slip to 30 second skip. I am not able to find this keyword in the search as it says to do in the instructions.


Go to Search for Programs >> Keyword and type "30SKIP" then Done.

You don't need to "find" it in the list, you will already have turned the 30 second skip on. It is the act of "searching" for it that activates the feature. Unfortunately, there is no feedback whatsoever that you have successfully turned it on. You will just have to go and try it on a recording (or rewind some live tv).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Best way to check if you received update is to dim your receiver blue lights to lowest brightness. When update comes, the blue lights will be at their brightest. No need to keep checking.


Okay, how do I dim the my receiver lights?


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

Cpt Guavaberry said:


> Okay, how do I dim the my receiver lights?


Press the right and left arrows at the same time on the front of the receiver a few times.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

gregory said:


> Press the right and left arrows at the same time on the front of the receiver a few times.


Love the avitar man...sweet...


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> For now, it's just MPEG2 Video and either MP2 audio or audio supported within a transport stream ( a .ts), like DD 5.1.


I have Video_TS.IFO and VOBs in directories for my backed up DVDs. Will it run these MPEGs ? Typically a PC software player launches the Viode_TS.IFO which runs all the VOB files....which are MPEG2.

Does it work thru WMP11 or thru Tversity ?

Is there a thread on video ?


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

Gregory...thanks. New it was a button combination, but couldn't remember which one. Man, I was pushing all combinations!!! :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm on Mac so don't use Tiversity, but maybe try a search for Tiversity and you should find some threads about what's supported for transcoding. There have been numerous post in the CE forum about this.



thekochs said:


> I have Video_TS.IFO and VOBs in directories for my backed up DVDs. Will it run these MPEGs ? Typically a PC software player launches the Viode_TS.IFO which runs all the VOB files....which are MPEG2.
> 
> Does it work thru WMP11 or thru Tversity ?
> 
> Is there a thread on video ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ongoing issue, first time I recall seeing it in a national release:

When starting a program by pressing PLAY from the list, the info bar shows the name of the channel on the active tuner, not the channel that recorded the program. Pressing INFO after a few seconds shows the correct channel.


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

druskin said:


> Go to Search for Programs >> Keyword and type "30SKIP" then Done.
> 
> You don't need to "find" it in the list, you will already have turned the 30 second skip on. It is the act of "searching" for it that activates the feature. Unfortunately, there is no feedback whatsoever that you have successfully turned it on. You will just have to go and try it on a recording (or rewind some live tv).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you it work's fine and it's a nice feature. Now if we can just get a true fast forward like the H10-250 have.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

biggie4852 said:


> Thank you it work's fine and it's a nice feature. Now if we can just get a true fast forward like the H10-250 have.


How is the HR10 Fast Forward better?

- Craig


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> How is the HR10 Fast Forward better?
> 
> - Craig


 The FF ON H10-250 had the ability to move in 15 minute jumbs if a programs was at least 30 minute long. If it was over a hour you could jumb by 30 minute segments which was great on prerecord MNF or a Laker game. I work evening shift so I record and come home to watch just the last quater. With these machine you only move at three minute jumb it's waste of time if it a three hour game.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

biggie4852 said:


> The FF ON H10-250 had the ability to move in 15 minute jumbs if a programs was at least 30 minute long. If it was over a hour you could jumb by 30 minute segments which was great on prerecord MNF or a Laker game. I work evening shift so I record and come home to watch just the last quater. With these machine you only move at three minute jumb it's waste of time if it a three hour game.


If you press and hold the FF key, you skip to the tick on the HR20...


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Hello. I'm surprised that Remote Scheduling is not in this release. I was under the impression that it was in the last CE releases and also scheduled for release this month. Am I missing something? Why is that feature not in the "New Features" list? Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Remote scheduling is still in Beta testing ...


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

biggie4852 said:


> The FF ON H10-250 had the ability to move in 15 minute jumbs if a programs was at least 30 minute long. If it was over a hour you could jumb by 30 minute segments which was great on prerecord MNF or a Laker game. I work evening shift so I record and come home to watch just the last quater. With these machine you only move at three minute jumb it's waste of time if it a three hour game.


Holy cow. Read your manual. You've had that since the first day.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

Does this mean we no longer need the telephone connected to the box?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

biggie4852 said:


> The FF ON H10-250 had the ability to move in 15 minute jumbs if a programs was at least 30 minute long. If it was over a hour you could jumb by 30 minute segments which was great on prerecord MNF or a Laker game. I work evening shift so I record and come home to watch just the last quater. With these machine you only move at three minute jumb it's waste of time if it a three hour game.


The HR20/21 does this!

Check out the Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks.

You will find Jump and 150 other great features.

- Craig


----------



## druskin (Sep 19, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> Does this mean we no longer need the telephone connected to the box?


It is still used for Caller ID. Otherwise no.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

biggie4852 said:


> "You will now have the choice between 30s SKIP or SLIP. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP or 30SLIP"
> How do you change the 30 second slip to 30 second skip. I am not able to find this keyword in the search as it says to do in the instructions.


From the Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks:

30 SECOND SKIP - ►| Instantly advances 30 seconds. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP

30 SECOND SLIP - ►| Advances 30 seconds in 2 seconds. To enable: Keyword Search 30SLIP

The Tips & Tricks Version 3.7 has this and 150 other features you may have never known you had. 3.7 has been posted for some time and is updated to the new national release.

There are a lot more resources in the HD DVR FAQ.

- Craig


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

There's a manual? :lol:



Xaa said:


> Holy cow. Read your manual. You've had that since the first day.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 16, 2006)

MartyS said:


> If you press and hold the FF key, you skip to the tick on the HR20...


I'm using a Logitech Harmony 670 remote and holding the FF doesn't skip-to-tic. But doing the same thing with the DirecTV remote does.

Does this work for anyone using a Harmony remote?

Did you use the Logitech provide IR code or did you learn a new one from the DTV remote?

Just wondering if I should learn the code and/or submit a support case with Logitech.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's a new one I hadn't seen during the CE cycle:.

I was watching CSI while it was still recording but about 10 minutes behind. When the show was over, I pressed FF to get to the end and expected the "Keep/Delete" dialog. Instead it switched into "Without a Trace" in the Live buffer showing the Green line about 10 minutes ahead of me. I had to get back to the playlist menu to delete the show. It seemed confused between SLB and the recording.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

It works on my 570 using the standard IR code installed by Logitech. It is a bit more clunky to implement though then the DirecTV remote.



dmilam said:


> I'm using a Logitech Harmony 670 remote and holding the FF doesn't skip-to-tic. But doing the same thing with the DirecTV remote does.
> 
> Does this work for anyone using a Harmony remote?
> 
> ...


----------



## rdhalstead (Sep 13, 2007)

I understand how to enable 30skip & slip. How do you use it? Which button(s) do you press after it has been enabled? I have searched but no joy.

--ron


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

dmilam said:


> I'm using a Logitech Harmony 670 remote and holding the FF doesn't skip-to-tic. But doing the same thing with the DirecTV remote does.
> 
> Does this work for anyone using a Harmony remote?
> 
> ...


On the Harmonys you have to hold the key for 3 seconds, release and immediately press a second time.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

HarleyD said:


> On the Harmonys you have toi hold the key for 3 seconds, release and immediately press a second time.


If you have a Pronto (or RC5000), follow the directions in this post. I added the hex codes to my RC5000, then learned it to my Harmony 676 and now all I need to do is press and hold, no more second press needed. Works just like the factory remote now.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=693512&postcount=19

I think you can email logitech with the hex codes and they will add it for you if you don't have access to a Pronto to get the job done.

Worked like a charm. Big thanks to topprospect.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

gregory said:


> Press the right and left arrows at the same time on the front of the receiver a few times.


I have tried this and it appears that all the buttons on the front my box are not working. So I cannot get my light to dim. The box works fine other than that so I figured "ain't too broke don't fix it" but I would like to turn off the light.

Anyone have that problem? Better yet a fix to that problem?

Thanks


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

eperrone said:


> I have tried this and it appears that all the buttons on the front my box are not working. So I cannot get my light to dim. The box works fine other than that so I figured "ain't too broke don't fix it" but I would like to turn off the light.
> 
> Anyone have that problem? Better yet a fix to that problem?
> 
> Thanks


Do the buttons function in the menu system ? Just curious if maybe they are not attached fully.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

It's the button that looks like this: (>I) on the DirecTV remote.

Like a chapter button you'd find on a DVD player remote as opposed to just the standard FF button (>>)



rdhalstead said:


> I understand how to enable 30skip & slip. How do you use it? Which button(s) do you press after it has been enabled? I have searched but no joy.
> 
> --ron


----------



## rdhalstead (Sep 13, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> It's the button that looks like this: (>I) on the DirecTV remote.
> 
> Like a chapter button you'd find on a DVD player remote as opposed to just the standard FF button (>>)


Thanks Lupus.

--ron


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Do the buttons function in the menu system ? Just curious if maybe they are not attached fully.


Nope none of the front buttons seem to do anything (except the red button for reset).

Thanks!


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I'm on Mac so don't use Tiversity, but maybe try a search for Tiversity and you should find some threads about what's supported for transcoding. There have been numerous post in the CE forum about this.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by thekochs
> ...


I've looked on CE forum and there is no link about usage of video on this release. Also, the Tversity thread does not really go into this release....yet ?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75287&page=4
Was hoping on some insight here.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

OK well the basics are that Tiversity transcodes "on the fly" .vob files and others to a .mpg or .mpeg with MPEG2 audio that the HR20 likes. Have you tried Tiversity yet? Again- I'm not a user but maybe the Tiversity docs can shed some light?



thekochs said:


> I've looked on CE forum and there is no link about usage of video on this release. Also, the Tversity thread does not really go into this release....yet ?
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75287&page=4
> Was hoping on some insight here.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, I've cruised through all these posts and only saw one "issue" post. From that, I would assume that 1ea must be an exceptionally solid release (I haven't received it yet).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

It also hasn't made it that far yet geographically, so maybe it's just a small sampling.



richlife said:


> Well, I've cruised through all these posts and only saw one "issue" post. From that, I would assume that 1ea must be an exceptionally solid release (I haven't received it yet).


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> OK well the basics are that Tiversity transcodes "on the fly" .vob files and others to a .mpg or .mpeg with MPEG2 audio that the HR20 likes. Have you tried Tiversity yet? Again- I'm not a user but maybe the Tiversity docs can shed some light?


I'm wondering if it runs Video_TS.IFO file that launches all the VOB files for one movie ? Any movie/DVD/BR20/0X1EA streaming person out there ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Issue. When catching up to a live recording after being in the buffer, the unit experiences audio drop outs. one 7 sec replay fixes issue.


----------



## 15_Off (Oct 4, 2006)

Issue: It seems to cut off the last 2 minutes of recordings made since the update


----------



## bnash972 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tony Chick said:


> Here's a new one I hadn't seen during the CE cycle:.
> 
> I was watching CSI while it was still recording but about 10 minutes behind. When the show was over, I pressed FF to get to the end and expected the "Keep/Delete" dialog. Instead it switched into "Without a Trace" in the Live buffer showing the Green line about 10 minutes ahead of me. I had to get back to the playlist menu to delete the show. It seemed confused between SLB and the recording.


This has always been a nuisance to me as well, but this is not new with this release. It's done this for as long as I can remember. It happens when you pause a recording that you initiated while watching the program live. I've never seen this happen when accessing a program from the List menu.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I was reading over the release notes again this morning and I was wondering if anyone could give a bit more detail as to what "Fix resolution indicator in native mode" means? I have to admit I'm stumped by this "update."


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

Xaa said:


> Holy cow. Read your manual. You've had that since the first day.


OK I am holding the FF key it still only moveS in 3minute slips. Maybe I miss state the old machine skip in 15 minute block not quite sure what you are talking about. I may not understand which key your talking about.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

biggie4852 said:


> OK I am holding the FF key it still only moveS in 3minute slips. Maybe I miss state the old machine skip in 15 minute block not quite sure what you are talking about. I may not understand which key your talking about.


Are you using the stock remote? If so, press and hold FF and after three seconds of holding it, it should skip to the next tick mark. Unlike TiVo, you don't need to be moving in FF first.

If you're using a universal remote, press and hold for 3 seconds, let it up and then tap it and it should do the same.

This works and has been in the software since day one. Press and Hold FF=skip forward to tick. P&H RW=Skip back to tick. P&H Replay=Go to beginning. P&H 30 sec=Go to end. P&H Play=Slomo. P&H Info=System information.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You also need to rub your abdomen ten times clockwise, and be standing on your left foot only when doing this. Don't worry, it works. It might take a dozen steps, but it works. Not too unlike the 13 step DLB "workaround."


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Very funny Vader. Alternatively you could use the remote provided with the unit.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unit froze and stopped responding to remote. Had to do RBR.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello. Does anyone know whether or not this issue has been resolved in 0x1EA? It's really only a nuisance issue not a critical problem. But the only way to clear it up is to reset the receiver which has grown more and more tiresome given the 5-7 minute reboot time for the HR20. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Only functional issue I've experienced following this update is the breakup of audio after using 30-sec skip to advance to real time while receive an OTA feed thru the OTA tuner. Seems as if update has impaired the ability of OTA tuner to properly sync HD audio with HD video feed. Would appreciate if my comment were passed onto to those who have DirecTV's ear, if this issue has not yet been communicated.

Principal comment/complaint from me, however, is I cannot for the life of me understand why DirecTV decided to mess with access to the "To Do" list via the yellow button. It is utterly ridiculous that a user now has to hit menu, then scroll down to "Manage Recordings," then hit "To Do" to get to this page. What were they thinking. At least make it accessible from the yellow button menu. Don't these engineers have anything else to do but continually screw up the user interface?

Lastly, I beg DirecTV to give us a one touch button to put a recorded program or live feed into slow motion. Holding down the PLAY button just doesn't cut it. It's a poorly thought out design because it takes several seconds for the slow motion to take effect, & when it does it is unpredictable as to when & whether the user will hold the button too long, triggering motion back to regular PLAY mode. Please give us a one touch button for slow motion with the next update. Thank you.


----------



## jplescia (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there a time period when 1ea is inthe stream so I can force it?


----------



## Marino13 (Jan 16, 2006)

Is this still in the stream? I am in St. Louis and none of my three -700's have received the update.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jplescia said:


> Is there a time period when 1ea is inthe stream so I can force it?


No. It downloads automatically, on its own, to your box when your box has been designated for receipt. Until then, forced downloads only result in the current widespread, national release being taken.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Marino13 said:


> Is this still in the stream? I am in St. Louis and none of my three -700's have received the update.


I don't really think this is done west to east like many think, because a couple friends of mine in the Eastern Time Zone got it within the last 24 hours. My father in the Central Time Zone did not. My brother in the Central TZ did.

I'm willing to bet it's done via card groups, based on the cards' keys or similar, not too unlike the old H and HU card updates.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Just received the update on 1/09.

However, I'm a little confused on what should be happening with the SLB update.

If I were to pause one channel, then change it, should I be at the pause point of the original channel when I tune back to it?

If this is the case, then it doesn't work for me, since it goes back to "live TV" and not the previous pause point when I return to a paused channel.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

In regards to the SLB update, how was it different before this new software version came out?

The update notes say that when a channel is paused, then playback is resumed from that pause point. It also says that the live buffer should not be cleared unless the channel is changed.

Wasn't this the way it was before the update? Or is there something about the new SLB feature that I am not getting here?


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

The 01EA just came through (started at 1:34AM) for me (San Jose, CA). The only disturbing thing was that when it finished, it left me with a message about the "improvements". When I cleared that, it went to a Blue Advertising screen until I pressed the "Guide" button several times. The previous releases just returned to the program I was watching. This one didn't - boo! If I had been recording the program, I would have been very ticked off.

My HR20-700 is left on 24/7.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Just received the update on 1/09.
> 
> However, I'm a little confused on what should be happening with the SLB update.
> 
> ...





DBSNewbie said:


> In regards to the SLB update, how was it different before this new software version came out?
> 
> The update notes say that when a channel is paused, then playback is resumed from that pause point. It also says that the live buffer should not be cleared unless the channel is changed.
> 
> Wasn't this the way it was before the update? Or is there something about the new SLB feature that I am not getting here?


The change now is this: If you press PAUSE on the live buffer, you can now go to the Playlist, pick a show and play it. When you press EXIT or STOP or complete that show and delete it, the live buffer will resume play from the point where you paused it.

In previous releases, this was not possible - if you had tried to pause the live buffer and play something from the playlist, when you returned to the live buffer it was always caught up to 'live' - it would not retain the pause position.

Also, in previous releases, the live buffer itself was occasionally purged when something from the playlist was played - when you returned to the live buffer, there were times you couldn't even rewind it, there was just NO buffer. With this release, that is not supposed to happen - there is always supposed to be a live buffer when you finish playling something from the playlist.

(See the second link in my signature for the "SLB Pause Poll" - the issue has existed for a long time, and DIRECTV has done a great job of fixing it!)


----------



## rambrush (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got mine @ 0247 this am here in NW Arizona


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The change now is this: If you press PAUSE on the live buffer, you can now go to the Playlist, pick a show and play it. When you press EXIT or STOP or complete that show and delete it, the live buffer will resume play from the point where you paused it.
> 
> In previous releases, this was not possible - if you had tried to pause the live buffer and play something from the playlist, when you returned to the live buffer it was always caught up to 'live' - it would not retain the pause position.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew!

As far as being able to pause a channel, then returning to the pause point after coming back from another channel, do you think that that is in the works right now?

Would a DLB allow a user to do this? Additionally, is implementing DLB (if and when it comes) just a matter of a software upgrade, or does something need to be physically altered or added to the hardware?


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

"Mediashare Video Support: You can now access video files from your PC."

Does "from" in this sentence mean that you can watch video files that are on your PC on your HR20 or does it mean that you can watch video files that are on the hr20 on your PC?


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

The channel color shading for unsubscribe channels doesnt work correctly.

Some of the channels I do not subscribe to and not shaded and appear the same as subscribe channels.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thanks Drew!
> 
> As far as being able to pause a channel, then returning to the pause point after coming back from another channel, do you think that that is in the works right now?
> 
> Would a DLB allow a user to do this? Additionally, is implementing DLB (if and when it comes) just a matter of a software upgrade, or does something need to be physically altered or added to the hardware?


What you're talking about, pausing one channel and switching to another witht the ability to return to the first paused channel, is exactly what DLB is - Dual Live Buffers. From all accounts, the hardware is capable of supporting it, and a software fix would be required to implement it. With all of the improvements to the SLB (single live buffer) and the pause point, we hope DLB is not far behind, but we also know that DIRECTV chose to not include DLB when they premiered the DVR+ software. There's a dedicated for DLB (as a sticky) at the top of the HR20/HR21 Q&A Forum, so please take a look there for more info. It's a long thread that's been around forever, so just skip the first several pages and jump to the end and look at the last few pages for several "recaps" ...


----------



## ez2logon (Oct 24, 2006)

Both of my HR20-700's received the update early this morning. One unit works ok. The other (the main unit, of course) is exhibiting "searching for signal on satellite in 2" on seemingly random channels. Have not had weird problems like this in many months. Failed to record PTI and Horn on ESPN 73.

Forced download does not help. Both HR20's are single antenna connections. Signal levels are fine. Only change has been software...


----------



## Daring Dude (Jan 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Guide: Channel Color shadding to represent subscribed vs unsubscribed channels


This might be useful if the receiver actually knew what channels I receive. Am I missing something?


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't understand how to enable skip/slip. Where is the keyword entered?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trojanralphie said:


> Don't understand how to enable skip/slip. Where is the keyword entered?


In the "keyword" search screen, under "search for shows."


----------



## fer312t (Jan 29, 2007)

Any idea when the rollout will be completed...

It's the 16th here...and I've never been so anxious for an update!


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> From the Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks:
> 
> 30 SECOND SKIP - ►| Instantly advances 30 seconds. To enable: Keyword Search 30SKIP
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not getting it!! I've tried both ways and it seems to move at the same pace. What am I missing here?


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 30, 2007)

I must be the only person that didn’t know DirecTV was killing OTA HD on the HR20. It was rude for them to do that late last night, forcing me to have to figure it out, and they scoffed at me when I inquired. I'm killing my account after 10 years.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I noticed that the main "Menu" has changed significantly. In order to access the "Setup", you now have to go to the bottom of the menu to the "Parental, Fav's & Setup" menu item, select it and then select "Setup" from this list (an extra step in the menu structure).

It had me confused at first, because all that registered, in my brain, was "Parental" part (which I don't use - no kids in the house). Combining all 3 (parental controls, favorites, and setup) into a single main menu item is not very user friendly. I'm assuming it's because they do not have enough room in the menu structure to add 2 more main menu items (maybe?). If I remember correctly, the top item was called "Sys. Setup" which included setting Favorites and Parental Controls as sub menu items (basically the latter 2 have been moved up in the menu structure).

-- Just an observation, not a complaint.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

bayareamtnbiker said:


> I must be the only person that didn't know DirecTV was killing OTA HD on the HR20. It was rude for them to do that late last night, forcing me to have to figure it out, and they scoffed at me when I inquired. I'm killing my account after 10 years.


Is this true? Are we losing the ability to view over the air HD stations? This often is needed in bad storms when the sat goes off. :eek2:


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Daring Dude said:


> This might be useful if the receiver actually knew what channels I receive. Am I missing something?


It's not you.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

bayareamtnbiker said:


> I must be the only person that didn't know DirecTV was killing OTA HD on the HR20. It was rude for them to do that late last night, forcing me to have to figure it out, and they scoffed at me when I inquired. I'm killing my account after 10 years.


I just checked my OTA HD (Channel 11 was the only one showing an HD program) and it comes through in HD. Therefore I don't understand why you aren't getting HD locals here in San Jose.

Have you added the subscription to the HD Extras package (I know that the extra $5/mo sucks)? If you haven't then that could be the reason, since, I believe, the locals have been converted to the MPEG4 versions (which now require the Extra version - so we have to pay a total of $15/mo for all of the HD programming).


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

bayareamtnbiker said:


> I must be the only person that didn't know DirecTV was killing OTA HD on the HR20. It was rude for them to do that late last night, forcing me to have to figure it out, and they scoffed at me when I inquired. I'm killing my account after 10 years.


Huh? Why would they do that? The HR21 has no OTA tuners, but the HR20 has 2 of them. AFAIK, there are no plans to "kill them." Did your antenna fall down?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

CT_Wiebe said:


> Have you added the subscription to the HD Extras package (I know that the extra $5/mo sucks)? If you haven't then that could be the reason, since the locals have been converted to the MPEG4 versions (which now require the Extra version - so we have to pay a total of $15/mo for all of the HD programming).


Um, no. The Extra pack and HD locals are two entirely different things.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a HR20-100 and it received the 0x1ea update last night. I haven't seen anyone mention that they received this release on a HR20-100. It is the same as HR20-700 0x01ea?


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

hiker said:


> I have a HR20-100 and it received the 0x1ea update last night. I haven't seen anyone mention that they received this release on a HR20-100. It is the same as HR20-700 0x01ea?


We received it last night in North Idaho.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Got 1EA yesterday in North CA yesterday and found that the entry in the menu for My Photos and Music has disappeared. Info shows a valid internet connection. I had been able to display photos and play music using a WMP 11 connection. I had so hoped that this release was going to expand that to video so I could watch the occasional missed TV episode downloaded from the net on my TV. Has the entry moved or is it now broke??


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

kcmurphy88 -- Thanks, I wasn't sure & couldn't remember. In any event, they did not drop the HD locals!

LarryS -- They did change the Menu structure around, so you should hunt for it. According to the new thread (of this same name) started by Stuart Sweet, what you are questioning is a new (added?) feature.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

CT_Wiebe said:


> I noticed that the main "Menu" has changed significantly. In order to access the "Setup", you now have to go to the bottom of the menu to the "Parental, Fav's & Setup" menu item, select it and then select "Setup" from this list (an extra step in the menu structure).
> 
> It had me confused at first, because all that registered, in my brain, was "Parental" part (which I don't use - no kids in the house). Combining all 3 (parental controls, favorites, and setup) into a single main menu item is not very user friendly. I'm assuming it's because they do not have enough room in the menu structure to add 2 more main menu items (maybe?). If I remember correctly, the top item was called "Sys. Setup" which included setting Favorites and Parental Controls as sub menu items (basically the latter 2 have been moved up in the menu structure).
> 
> -- Just an observation, not a complaint.


In the past for Setup you pressed a 4 key sequence:
MENU > DOWN ARROW to Help & Setup > SELECT > SELECT Setup

Now it is a 5 keystroke sequence:

MENU> CHAN DOWN > SELECT Setup > CHAN DOWN > SELECT Setup

On the other hand Closed Captioning went from 23 keystrokes to 3.

Have you tried your To Do Button: LIST > Yellow?

- Craig


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I had 3 100s updated last night. Things look ok except.. I noticed that when scrolling up and down in the guide it seems to take longer to start the scroll/change. I turned off scrolling in the display settings to speed things up but when I hit the remote button it still took long to "start" to change the guide. I restarted all 3 receivers and it seems to have sped up but not as fast as before the update. I think turning off scrolling makes up for the time though. Just thought I would mention this in case anyone else felt the same way about the guide. Otherwise I like the new menu organization better.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

politzer said:


> Sorry, but I'm not getting it!! I've tried both ways and it seems to move at the same pace. What am I missing here?


First verify that you have 0x1EA or later. MENU>SETUP>SETUP>INFO.

Second do the keywords search:
MENU>FIND A PROGRAM>SEARCH KEYWORD
"30SKIP"
CONTINUE
Let us know if that does not enable SKIP.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Daring Dude said:


> This might be useful if the receiver actually knew what channels I receive. Am I missing something?


Channels I Receive or Channels I Get as DIRECTV call it now is one of the Missing Promised Features.

See the HD DVR FAQ for this and hundreds of other resources including the just updated Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks.

- Craig


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

I HATE what they did to the "To Do List"....put it back the way it was


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Once I finally got the release I also don't like what was done to how to get to the To Do list. Now it just takes to long.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree, tried to program the Harmony 880 and it takes the sequence but stalls on the final select command. I guess 2 buttons presses are better than 5, it was nice when I could do it with 1 though.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

I used the "Time and Date" feature a lot. Now I can't find it. Anybody know if it is still there? 

Jerry


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

jfeheley said:


> I used the "Time and Date" feature a lot. Now I can't find it. Anybody know if it is still there?
> 
> Jerry


Still there, but must hit yellow button. menu in center of screen appears. Believe 3rd or 4th listing down is "Date & Time."


----------



## fer312t (Jan 29, 2007)

Is t usual that these staggered rollouts occur such a long period - I've been waiting a week now!


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 30, 2007)

Papa J said:


> Is this true? Are we losing the ability to view over the air HD stations? This often is needed in bad storms when the sat goes off. :eek2:


You'll find out when you get the latest HR20 download. The HR21 doesn't even have an input for an antenna/OTA.

"Legacy" hardware, i.e., H10's aren't effected so you can view OTA HD with these, but of course can't record.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

squawk said:


> Still there, but must hit yellow button. menu in center of screen appears. Believe 3rd or 4th listing down is "Date & Time."


Thank you Squawk.

Jerry


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

# 1 SLB still not right , if i pause a live show to watch a show from the play list and then when i go back it's NOT at the pause point .
# 2 It seems like the HR 20-700 has rebooted twice in the afternoon during the last three days while i was out , can tell by the blue lights coming back on at full brightness , all this after the 0x1EA CE


----------



## shandrew (Dec 20, 2007)

hiker said:


> I have a HR20-100 and it received the 0x1ea update last night. I haven't seen anyone mention that they received this release on a HR20-100.


I received the same update last night on my HR20-100. I'm hoping it does not have the fatal bug that i was seeing on the CE, when dealing with programs that are paused for a long time.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

fer312t said:


> Is t usual that these staggered rollouts occur such a long period - I've been waiting a week now!


Hang in there. It looks like the roll-outs just started (I got mine yesterday at 1:34 AM, and I'm on the West Coast).


----------



## jcookpb (Oct 12, 2007)

Can anyone help? Recieved the 0x1ea upgrade yesterday and now half of my channels are "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771). I don't have a line going into 2 and have not had one for the 1 year + that I have had this HR20. I have has this problem minimally in the past, but since the upgrade, most channels are getting this message.

Also, menu is different that two days ago. the size of the pop up menu is larger and the menu list is different.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine's been very stable (HR20-700, of course). I only have one line also, into the Sat 1 input. No 771 issues.

Yes the menus have been changed quite a bit, and re-organized. Some menu items are not where they were before.


----------



## jcookpb (Oct 12, 2007)

Can anyone help? Recieved the 0x1ea upgrade yesterday and now half of my channels are "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771). I don't have a line going into 2 and have not had one for the 1 year + that I have had this HR20. I have has this problem minimally in the past, but since the upgrade, most channels are getting this message.

Also, menu is different that two days ago. the size of the pop up menu is larger and the menu list is different.


----------



## jcookpb (Oct 12, 2007)

did they get rid of the 'previous channels option in the menu?


----------



## jcookpb (Oct 12, 2007)

I have HR20 700 also and right now every other channel is "searching for sat. on 2"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bayareamtnbiker said:


> You'll find out when you get the latest HR20 download. The HR21 doesn't even have an input for an antenna/OTA.
> 
> "Legacy" hardware, i.e., HR10's aren't effected so you can view OTA HD with these, but of course can't record.


Directv has not killed the OTA input on any HR20-XXX. And they now have a add on to bring OTA to all HR21-XXX.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jcookpb said:


> did they get rid of the 'previous channels option in the menu?


It's on the TV Options menu (hit YELLOW to get there) but until you actually change channels, you won't see the Previous Channels menu item.


----------



## holemania (Nov 8, 2007)

can anyone else chime in on OTA channels since the upgrade to 0x1EA? are OTA channel inputs still enabled or have they been disabled?

tia,

dave


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it takes, normally, to get everyone updated because I STILL don't have it as of this morning? Does it take ten days, or two weeks, or three weeks?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

holemania said:


> can anyone else chime in on OTA channels since the upgrade to 0x1EA? are OTA channel inputs still enabled or have they been disabled?
> 
> tia,
> 
> dave


There have been no effects on OTA capability. Why would there be?


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

I got the update 3 days ago. I came home from work to find the HR20-700 with a blank screen and unresponsive. I had to hit the reset button to get it going again.

Since then, I find the unit locked up like this each day when I get home form work.

Prior to receiving the new software, I never had a single problem with this box. I saw a couple other people reported this problem earlier in this thread.

Is this a more widespread problem? Any idea what I can do to keep it from happening?


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

LarryS -- They did change the Menu structure around, so you should hunt for it. According to the new thread (of this same name) started by Stuart Sweet, what you are questioning is a new (added?) feature.[/QUOTE]

So I've hunted and it's not relocated, the HR20 is no longer recognizing the media sharing connections. I knew about the new feature from the cutting edge forum. I tried changing to TVersity ( which seems much improved over WMP11 ) but nothing seems to wakeup the HR20. I posted on the Directv forum and TVersity's forum hopefully some ideas will come up.

I for one don't think finding the TODO list the new way is all that bad and my wife gave a WOW to the 30SKIP change.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

holemania said:


> can anyone else chime in on OTA channels since the upgrade to 0x1EA? are OTA channel inputs still enabled or have they been disabled?
> 
> tia,
> 
> dave


I was told by a CSR today that the HR20 OTA capability will now only be available to those accounts that are not currently covered *AND* are not scheduled to be covered prior to February 2009, by the DirecTV HD LiL service.

Hahahaha, just kidding, I made that up... I wonder if the update just reset the HR20s for some people to the point where they need to re-run the OTA setup again...


----------



## kkrug (Nov 25, 2007)

Can somebody tell me where the menu now appears for Media Share. I used to have something like "music and pictures" on the main menu, but can't find it now. I had streaming music working before the upgrade, but now...

Thanks!


----------



## fer312t (Jan 29, 2007)

> Does anyone know how long it takes, normally, to get everyone updated because I STILL don't have it as of this morning? Does it take ten days, or two weeks, or three weeks?


same boat...

I've been anxiously awaiting this update since the 9th...

And its now the 17th, and no 0x1EA yet...very frustrating...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

kkrug said:


> Can somebody tell me where the menu now appears for Media Share. I used to have something like "music and pictures" on the main menu, but can't find it now. I had streaming music working before the upgrade, but now...
> 
> Thanks!


It's now called "Music, Photos & More", and will be located between "Manage Recordings" and "Caller ID & Msgs" on the menu.

If you're not seeing the option, verify your network cable is plugged in and re-test your network connection in the HR20's setup menu. If you're still not seeing it, try a reboot to see if the menu option returns - this has worked for several people reporting the menu option disappeared.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 3, 2008)

jcookpb said:


> Can anyone help? Recieved the 0x1ea upgrade yesterday and now half of my channels are "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771). I don't have a line going into 2 and have not had one for the 1 year + that I have had this HR20. I have has this problem minimally in the past, but since the upgrade, most channels are getting this message.
> 
> Also, menu is different that two days ago. the size of the pop up menu is larger and the menu list is different.


Ya this is no good, i havent been able to fix this yet, the way it should be fixed is to go through to sat setup again in the menus but my buddys wouldnt go, it kept getting stuck on the guide dl, chances are you need that second line installed to fix this.


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it no longer possible to get a dropdown of my shows from the main context menu? From browsing over the posts i see lots of various other related things but didn't see this covered specifically.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

pavlov said:


> Is it no longer possible to get a dropdown of my shows from the main context menu? From browsing over the posts i see lots of various other related things but didn't see this covered specifically.


Correct, you can no longer do that. The Playlist option in the Menu now directly opens the Playlist. In the old version, it was a sub-menu that had a "Go There" option and also listed your shows, but that was removed.


----------



## holemania (Nov 8, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> There have been no effects on OTA capability. Why would there be?


I didn't think there should be....

I haven't received the update yet, but, this concern was posted back on posts 145 & 147.

good to hear that ota is still intact.

thanks!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Like many others, still no update for me. How many weeks does it typically take to get this rolled out?


----------



## herkulease (Jul 29, 2007)

Both of mine received the update within this past week. 

It was fine the first few days, now I"m stuck Aquiring Gata Data on both. No Guide info, no nothing. I can't even watch live tv.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Still no sign of this update in Southern New Hampshire which is odd because I usually get updates about a day or two after they are announced.


----------



## u078356 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am running the latest CE release (0x1EA) and have noticed that some of the HD channels are missing. Over the past couple of nights, Discover HD was just a black screen when I selected the channel.

Is this something seen by others??

David


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

It sounds like a lot of people are having issues I hope I don't get mine and they stop the rollout till they can fix some of these issues.


----------



## chazzz (Jan 3, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> It sounds like a lot of people are having issues I hope I don't get mine and they stop the rollout till they can fix some of these issues.


++

I have a feeling they have stopped the rollout. It shouldn't be taking this long. I still don't have it.


----------



## 1sweetchevy (Sep 12, 2007)

chazzz said:


> ++
> 
> I have a feeling they have stopped the rollout. It shouldn't be taking this long. I still don't have it.


++


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

[No, they haven't stopped rolling it out. I just received it on two receivers last night. (Everything seems fine so far except as below).] I did have one issue on my second receiver --> it failed to reboot and reinitialize on its own. I had to do a RBR to get it to work after it downloaded the new version.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

No, it's still rolling out. I've had it for about a week or so and today I hooked up a new (actually refurbished) replacement HR20-700 this afternoon and it automatically downloaded it.


----------



## bpdp379 (Mar 2, 2007)

Issue: I went into the menu structure and tried to change from my custom1 channel list, if I pushed up/down it would kick me out of all menus. After about twelve frustrating attempts, I had to use page up/down to get it to change.


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

After this update, video/audio sync is horrible. It seems slightly off some of the time, but is off as much as 4-5 seconds as time. Yeah, no kidding. Hear an explosion, then see something enter the screen, hit something, then explode. Very much ruins the experience. 

Component video, composite audio
HD channels only (all I watch)


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Correct, you can no longer do that. The Playlist option in the Menu now directly opens the Playlist. In the old version, it was a sub-menu that had a "Go There" option and also listed your shows, but that was removed.


ugh, that is horrible. is there a way to go back?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

pavlov said:


> ugh, that is horrible. is there a way to go back?


No.


----------



## raggededge (Aug 25, 2006)

I finally did a reset and the 02468 trick at the beginning and it is now loading the newest software. Wonder why it wasn't pushed to my box?


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

raggededge said:


> I finally did a reset and the 02468 trick at the beginning and it is now loading the newest software. Wonder why it wasn't pushed to my box?


What is the 02468 trick? Please give details since I still haven't gotten it. Yes, there are issues I've heard, but I'm sure not everyone is having problems.

Thought I had the update yesterday because I was able to successfully perform a Remote Recording through the D* website. Came home to find out no and still says no update scheduled.


----------



## dongurian (Aug 3, 2007)

I am new to HR21, used Tivo for years. How do I get the CE realeases??


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Can anyone confirm if IP call back is working?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dongurian said:


> I am new to HR21, used Tivo for years. How do I get the CE realeases??


Go here first: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

raggededge said:


> I finally did a reset and the 02468 trick at the beginning and it is now loading the newest software. Wonder why it wasn't pushed to my box?


I just did 02468 and now it's downloading 0X1BE


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's because that is the current national release. You'd have to do it only during the CE release windows.


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

I have absolutely horrible video/audio sync issues with this release. When playing back a recording and FF'ing through something, and then hitting play the audio/video is ALWAYS off by several seconds. Hitting Pause then Play gets it back in sync. I have to do this EVERY time I FF. 

It happens with recordings made both before and after I received the update. It happens with OTA recordings, MPEG2 and MPEG4 satellite recordings. 

I'm using HDMI for the video to the monitor, and the optical audio to my audio receiver. 

Before this update, I saw this maybe 1 out of 100 times I FF'ed. But since the update it is 100/100. 

Is there some way to get this fixed?


----------



## Steve1266 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have not received the most recent update as of todays date. has anyone on the east coast received the update?


----------



## mrhoads (Dec 25, 2006)

Had to go back to the old version. I had chanels that would not display and recorded programs that the sound would run but the video was a still. I had about 5 channels that would display a black screen and no sound.


----------



## DarthGeek (Feb 13, 2007)

Watching Prison Break on Fox 17 HD (Grand Rapids, Michigan). It is set to record series - first run only. I started watching 15 minutes into the show, the audio and video are 4-5 seconds off. The video seems to "fast forward" 1/2 second every 30-40 seconds and subsequently the audio is more out of sync.

If I pause and then play, the audio and video are synced again for a few seconds before becoming horribly out of sync.

I have the HR20, with HDMI to the TV.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Searched and didn't find reference to "screensaver" - but that's what is appearing while watching a recording. After the usual amount of time when not doing anything on one of the music channels, we're all used to the screensaver popping up.

If I'm watching a recording - and one of the tuners is set to one of the music channels - I now get the screensaver popping up over the recording. Hitting any button gets rid of it.

Setting the tuner to a channel other than a music channel - prevents it from happening, again.

I've rebooted. Didn't change a thing.

Not a problem - unless I forget and go straight into a recording from listening to music.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

jcookpb said:


> Can anyone help? Recieved the 0x1ea upgrade yesterday and now half of my channels are "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771). I don't have a line going into 2 and have not had one for the 1 year + that I have had this HR20. I have has this problem minimally in the past, but since the upgrade, most channels are getting this message.
> 
> Also, menu is different that two days ago. the size of the pop up menu is larger and the menu list is different.


Have you set the box for one sat signal in?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Something is very weird regarding searches in 0x1EA.

1) I attempted to reuse some saved searches for channel IDs, like HBOWHD, and all HBO channel-based searches now pointed at 510, a DTV channel. Other channel searches (MGMHD, STRZHD) pointed at other places, too.

2) After deleting all my saved searches, I then went to recreate them. When I went to the search-by-channel alpha entry screen, I noted that the channels were unsorted on the right. Even after entering a few letters, the sorting of channels on the RHS was rather iffy. Some appeared as expected, some did not, and some that did appear didn't belong.

Either there's a bug or I have some severely corrupted index file. Since this is the only place it shows up, and not in, say, the program guide or favorites setup, I tend to favor the "bug" theory.

(moved from HR20-100 thread)


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

mrhoads said:


> Had to go back to the old version. I had chanels that would not display and recorded programs that the sound would run but the video was a still. I had about 5 channels that would display a black screen and no sound.


How do you go back to the previous s/w version? I would love to do that -- this new one has caused me previously flawless box all sorts of problems.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Redline said:


> How do you go back to the previous s/w version? I would love to do that -- this new one has caused me previously flawless box all sorts of problems.


If Ox1EA was pushed to your box, it's the only version that you can download manually.


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there anyway to stop the new download? Haven't gotten yet and a little upset, but now all this info is making me scared.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

labatt79,

Not everyone is having serious problems. My only problem is occasional lip-sync problems, but normally corrected by switching channels back and forth.


----------



## jmagnus (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve1266 said:


> I have not received the most recent update as of todays date. has anyone on the east coast received the update?


I'm in Virginia and as of yet 0x1EA has not been pushed to my boxes.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Also have not received 0x1EA in northern VA. After reading through posts maybe I don't want to receive it.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Golfman said:


> Also have not received 0x1EA in northern VA. After reading through posts maybe I don't want to receive it.


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. But I seem to recall that your box won't update to the new software if you do not have a phone line connected. I know the HR10 worked that way. And I thought I read somewhere that the HR20 does as well.

If they are still rolling it out and you *can* prevent it from getting to your box by unplugging the phone line, I will be unplugging my box tonight. Just what I don't need... major lip sync problems just before the big Super Bowl party.

My hope is that the rollout of 0x1EA seems to be taking so long because they have actually stopped it. Maybe they realize there are a few bugs and they are trying to work them out before continuing with the roll out. I haven't read that anywhere, I'm just speculating.

This is killing me... I want 30SKIP so bad. But I don't want new (annoying) bugs.

Brian


----------



## druskin (Sep 19, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. But I seem to recall that your box won't update to the new software if you do not have a phone line connected. I know the HR10 worked that way. And I thought I read somewhere that the HR20 does as well.
> 
> If they are still rolling it out and you *can* prevent it from getting to your box by unplugging the phone line, I will be unplugging my box tonight. Just what I don't need... major lip sync problems just before the big Super Bowl party.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the updates come from the sats, not the phone line. Also, I haven't experienced any problems whatsoever with 0x1EA.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

druskin said:


> I'm pretty sure the updates come from the sats, not the phone line. Also, I haven't experienced any problems whatsoever with 0x1EA.


Bummer. You're right. I did some quick searches and the HR20 does not use the phone line at all for software updates (like my HR10 does). I do understand that it is a toss up as to whether or not you will have problems with a new release. But given that there are serveral posts about major lip-sync issues that started with 0x1EA, I'm nervous about getting it this close to the Super Bowl.

Brian


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> Bummer. You're right. I did some quick searches and the HR20 does not use the phone line at all for software updates (like my HR10 does). I do understand that it is a toss up as to whether or not you will have problems with a new release. But given that there are serveral posts about major lip-sync issues that started with 0x1EA, I'm nervous about getting it this close to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Brian


You ought to look into hooking up your OTA as a backup for the Super Bowl. Fox5 from DC comes in great OTA out here in northern VA.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

It appears that 0x1ea has finally gone national on TP 21.

Bob


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Redline, I've had this happen twice this week. Did not experience it with the previous releases (had not seen the black screen lock up in a long time).



Redline said:


> I got the update 3 days ago. I came home from work to find the HR20-700 with a blank screen and unresponsive. I had to hit the reset button to get it going again.
> 
> Since then, I find the unit locked up like this each day when I get home form work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

azarby said:


> It appears that 0x1ea has finally gone national on TP 21.
> 
> Bob


I don't know what that means, but if it means everyone should have it, it's probably worth noting that I don't.

--Mav


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Mav,
It doesn't mean everyone DOES have it. But it will probably be there in the morning. Or if you know how to restart the DVR and force a download (02468 when it turns back on) you could get this new version now.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

breevesdc said:


> Bummer. You're right. I did some quick searches and the HR20 does not use the phone line at all for software updates (like my HR10 does).


Your HR10-250 didn't do updates via the phone line either. Updates come via the datastream. My HR10-250 has never been connected to a phone line and has always taken updates.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

The most recent national release for the HR20-700 is 1ea. It's went national around 5:30 pm EST today. See Doug Brott's RedH site.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Maverickster said:


> I don't know what that means, but if it means everyone should have it, it's probably worth noting that I don't.
> 
> --Mav


I forced it on one of my units this afternoon.

Bob


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I was able to force download 0x1ea arround 11:15pm EST today after seeing the posts that it went national around 5:30pm today . The question I have is why didn't I receive it during the staged deploy? 

This has also happened with my R15-500 where I didn't receive a national deploy and had to manually force it.

How long does it take to deploy these updates and how long should we paying subscribers reasonably wait for an automatic deploy?

That said, so far I haven't encountered any serious problems other than that I now understand all the numerous posts complaining about the "to do" change with the yellow button.

Otherwise I like the 30 sec slip but would like to see a temporary bottom screen display showing where the replay is at in terms of time. Right now it just slips and I'm not sure where it slipped to unless I hit the play button.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Your HR10-250 didn't do updates via the phone line either. Updates come via the datastream. My HR10-250 has never been connected to a phone line and has always taken updates.


Not sure about your setup (maybe you're hacked and that changes the equation), but everything I have read says that the HR10-250 receives the software update via the satellite dish. However, it will not _install_ the new software until after a successful connection to D* over the phone line after receiving the new software. Thus you could prevent a new software update on the HR10-250 by disconnecting it from the phone line. This apparently is not an option for the HR20 based on the replies to my post.

Brian


----------



## McCoyRJ (May 21, 2007)

It finally updated here in the Cincinnati area at 3:54 this am on my HR20-700.

I've noticed that the menus take a couple of seconds longer to pop up and I can't seem to cycle back through them all using the arrow key as I did before, only the "back" key works consistently.

I'm still trying to get familiar with the rest of the features (some good, some bad). Can't say whether I like it yet or not.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

RegGeek said:


> Mav,
> It doesn't mean everyone DOES have it. But it will probably be there in the morning. Or if you know how to restart the DVR and force a download (02468 when it turns back on) you could get this new version now.


Sure enough. I have it. Still a little irked about the relocation of the ToDo that broke my existing Harmony Sequence and the fact that, since, it's 6 keystrokes long, I can't get create a replacement Sequence, but the true 30-second-skip is a really nice add.

--Mav


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have seen this posted somewhere before but as far as the 30 second skip goes what is it you have to do other than typing in the the words in the search feature?

Thanks


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Received it this morning on both receivers. They both were able to boot up without issue. With the previous release I had issues with the receiver hanging on the setup 1 of 2 page. Searching dbstalk revealed that others had the same problem when using the Verizon FIOS ActionTec router. Pulling the network cable and rebooting was the workaround. 

Since we had no reboot issues this morning, I'm wondering if a fix was made in this release to correct this?

Anyone?


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

When I go to one of the PPV channels it says "Check Internet connection or phone line to order. (732). My HR20-700 is connected to the Internet as I can download VOD no problem and it passes all tests.


----------



## flatcurve (Oct 5, 2007)

Is anybody having a problem with their HR20-700 and an eSATA enclosure? Specifically a Tenbox?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Golfman said:


> I was able to force download 0x1ea arround 11:15pm EST today after seeing the posts that it went national around 5:30pm today . The question I have is why didn't I receive it during the staged deploy?
> 
> This has also happened with my R15-500 where I didn't receive a national deploy and had to manually force it.
> 
> How long does it take to deploy these updates and how long should we paying subscribers reasonably wait for an automatic deploy?


The staged deployments are based on area, usually starting in California. If the CSRs get a lot of phone calls, the rollout goes slowly. They never rolled it out to your area or mine during this phase. They just let it go national once they decided the call centers weren't going to get flooded.

You don't really have to force a download once it goes national. The DVR will do it automatically, usually that night. I forced it because I was impatient and didn't want to take the chance of missing the opportunity.

As far as what's a reasonable period of time, well, there isn't one. We'll get it when we get it.


----------



## DougCrouch (Nov 2, 2007)

D* forced 0x1EA to my HR20-700 today and the FORMAT button has stopped working. It seems to have no effect at all however the front panel resolution button and LEDs seem to work properly. Any clues?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have seen this posted somewhere before but as far as the 30 second skip goes what is it you have to do other than typing in the the words in the search feature?
> 
> Thanks


Nothing else. Make sure it is a keyword search for 30SKIP, not title, etc. Wait until it responds that it could not find a match.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

DougCrouch said:


> D* forced 0x1EA to my HR20-700 today and the FORMAT button has stopped working. It seems to have no effect at all however the front panel resolution button and LEDs seem to work properly. Any clues?


Not sure if this relates but -

When my Wife called this morning with the great news about the update, she noted that on one of the receivers there was a message about (in her words, not mine) "pressing the button the receiver until it went to 1080i". I assumed that was the format button.

We have two HR20-700's and this only happened on one of them. Maybe the other was already set to 1080i.

Won't be sure of anything till I get home and look for myself.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

ElVee said:


> Not sure if this relates but -
> 
> When my Wife called this morning with the great news about the update, she noted that on one of the receivers there was a message about (in her words, not mine) "pressing the button the receiver until it went to 1080i". I assumed that was the format button.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the 720/1080 reminder pop up notification. I have an EDTV in my kitchen that accepts 480p and I get that reminder every time I want to watch TV in there. Is there any way to disable that reminder. Its really starting to annoy me.


----------



## CerpinTaxt (Sep 29, 2006)

I love the new 30 second SKIP, but the progress bar or buffer doesn't display on my tv when I press the skip button. Is this the way it's supposed to be? 

It's not that big of a deal, I am just happy to finally have it!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

gregchak said:


> Sounds like the 720/1080 reminder pop up notification. I have an EDTV in my kitchen that accepts 480p and I get that reminder every time I want to watch TV in there. Is there any way to disable that reminder. Its really starting to annoy me.


I believe that reminder was modified or deleted entirely in the CE release. Check that section of the forum for more information.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I believe that reminder was modified or deleted entirely in the CE release. Check that section of the forum for more information.


No,

Once you see the announcement once...
A flag is toggled on your hard drive... so you won't see it again.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Earl - Any word on whether the issues with the receivers hanging on reboot because of some types of network routers (Verizon FIOS ActionTec for one) has been addressed in this release? I don't see anything in the release notes. 

I've had the problem in the past, but they both rebooted with no problem this morning?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No,
> 
> Once you see the announcement once...
> A flag is toggled on your hard drive... so you won't see it again.


That's good to hear, but wasn't there something done to it in one of the CE releases? I thought I recalled reading that somewhere.


----------



## okbyme (Nov 29, 2007)

jcookpb said:


> Can anyone help? Recieved the 0x1ea upgrade yesterday and now half of my channels are "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2...(771). I don't have a line going into 2 and have not had one for the 1 year + that I have had this HR20.


We got the upgrade this morning and had the same problem. We went into the Setup Menu and selected RESET. Selected the option to Restart the Recorder and that solved our problem. No more Searching for Signal.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

My box updated finally. However I get searching for sat signal in sat 2 on every other channel. I have only one coax hooked up. No SWM. BBC connected. I have reset the box and still have the issue. Any suggestions? Swap out the BBC? I have had this problem from time to time in past versions as well but not this bad. Usually a reboot would fix it.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No,
> 
> Once you see the announcement once...
> A flag is toggled on your hard drive... so you won't see it again.


I am running 0x1F0 and I get it every time. A situational example. I go to my kitchen and change the format from 1080i to 480p; letterbox, crop it doesn't matter. As soon as I change to a different channel I get the reminder. Simply changing the format does not bring it up, only after changing the channel. I can replicate this behavior.

EDIT: just realized this was the national release thread. Thought I was in the CE forum. Sorry.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

OTA channel WPWR 50-1 reception in and out get searching for signal message,it's been fine in the past.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

CerpinTaxt said:


> I love the new 30 second SKIP, but the progress bar or buffer doesn't display on my tv when I press the skip button. Is this the way it's supposed to be?
> 
> It's not that big of a deal, I am just happy to finally have it!!


that is the way it is, just train yourself to push play when at the end of the skip if you want to know where you are.


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got the updates on both of my HRs. The HR-20-700 only required me to reset Dolby Digital. Also, just for fun, I am trying to buy Spider man tonight. It looks like it MIGHT work ?
I love the yellow button CC feature.


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone else having a problem with the colors on the screen? My color is all out of whack!!! Just got the download early this a.m.


----------



## aldive (Dec 29, 2007)

My picture ( all stations and resolutions ) does not appear to be as sharp as before. Just got the new version early today.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone check their signal meters? I love how quick and fast they are to show up...however, the 103(a) signals are non-existent now...I had them in the 90s before this...is there any reason for this at all?

All my 103(a) (which is now 103(s) btw...and the 103(b) is now 103(c)...) signals are 0's across the board.....

All my other 103 signals are between 95-99...wouldn't the 101(a)'s be similar, like they were? Nothing on the dish has changed, and I would think that something that would throw the 103(a) signals off would also throw the 103(b) signals off...

I'm in Lexington, SC....


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I think it's fine but I REALLY miss the short Playlist on the side--I don't like going to the fullscreen playlist every time. WHY did they have to get rid of this option, or why isn't there at least a way to opt in? I loved just popping it up on the side, and frankly I wish they'd stop with these big "improvements" (e.g. yellow button) and just tweak it where necessary. I'm sick of getting used to something new over and over and over...


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Please excuse my stupidity. I got the new update on Friday morning, but I can't figure out how to enable the 30 second skip/slip. Thanks for letting me know, or pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Do a search and label it "30SKIP" then wait till it's done. Nothing will be found, of course. After that, you're all set.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Do a search and label it "30SKIP" then wait till it's done. Nothing will be found, of course. After that, you're all set.


Got it. Thanks. I found it weird to do a "search for shows" and label it 30SKIP. I had no idea what that meant at first.


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

aldive said:


> My picture ( all stations and resolutions ) does not appear to be as sharp as before. Just got the new version early today.


I seem to have lost all red and green colors. Blue is fine and everything else has a yellow tint. You can't even see the red or green option dots at the bottomo fthe guide. One is almost black, the other is the yellow green and then the yellow guide option dot.


----------



## chrislay (Dec 21, 2006)

I think someone mentioned being locked out of OTA HD channels, I am in the same boat. I received 0x1ea last night on my HR20-700, and now my OTA HD channels do not come in. They were working just fine before.

A little background, I initially ordered the HR20 last year and was going to have the new dish installed, but where I am at the larger "width of sky" required was not available so I was stuck with the old dish and no D* HD package, but I kept the HR20 anyway since it worked, was installed and I could still get/record the OTAs just fine.

The HR20 now says when I try to tune in to my locals that the "Service is not active, call customer support (750)." Pushing the More Info button, it tells me that my receiver will integrate off-air channels (no additional charge) with your satellite service. It also suggests a RBR. When that did not work, I called customer service and they said that I now need to have the HD package to get my "Free" local OTA channels, which makes no sense whatsoever. Is anyone else in this same situation or can anyone offer some help?

Thanks,
Chris
St. Louis, MO


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

srwiltshire said:


> I seem to have lost all red and green colors. Blue is fine and everything else has a yellow tint. You can't even see the red or green option dots at the bottomo fthe guide. One is almost black, the other is the yellow green and then the yellow guide option dot.


This sounds like an issue with your TV and/or connection. Double-check all cables and make sure they are properly seated in the back of your TV and the back of your DVR. Also check your TV color settings (on the off chance someone was fiddling with them). If none of that improves anything, try using a different output connection: if you're using HDMI, try component or S-Video. It could be that either your TV port went bad or the HR20 output port went bad ...


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> This sounds like an issue with your TV and/or connection. Double-check all cables and make sure they are properly seated in the back of your TV and the back of your DVR. Also check your TV color settings (on the off chance someone was fiddling with them). If none of that improves anything, try using a different output connection: if you're using HDMI, try component or S-Video. It could be that either your TV port went bad or the HR20 output port went bad ...


Thanks. I just hung up with D*. We unplugged the cables, restarted the box and then plugged them back in. That didn't seem to do anything. She's sending the problem to the next department up to see if they know of anything to do. If not, they want to send someone out. It just seems weird to me that it was fine before the download!


----------



## Southbound (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't been through the other 11 pages of comments, but only the last two, and have not seen this mentioned, but...

My HR20-700 upgraded Friday morning to 1EA, and it looks like I lost everything that had been previously recorded, all my todo and season passes, favorites, and just about everything else, including network configuration. The ONLY think the box seems to have remembered was my zip code.

This is the first upgrade, which I've ever lost anything.


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

srwiltshire said:


> Thanks. I just hung up with D*. We unplugged the cables, restarted the box and then plugged them back in. That didn't seem to do anything. She's sending the problem to the next department up to see if they know of anything to do. If not, they want to send someone out. It just seems weird to me that it was fine before the download!


FYI - I just played a DVD and the color was fine so I know it's not a tv problem!


----------



## jmhga44 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was looking through the things that were added for this new release and saw a reference to "SWM". What is it?


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

chrislay said:


> I think someone mentioned being locked out of OTA HD channels, I am in the same boat. I received 0x1ea last night on my HR20-700, and now my OTA HD channels do not come in. They were working just fine before.
> 
> A little background, I initially ordered the HR20 last year and was going to have the new dish installed, but where I am at the larger "width of sky" required was not available so I was stuck with the old dish and no D* HD package, but I kept the HR20 anyway since it worked, was installed and I could still get/record the OTAs just fine.
> 
> ...


There is at least one lengthy thread on this. As I recall, the upshot was that this was always intended to be the policy; DirecTV is not providing equipment to allow customers to get services from a source other than DirecTV.


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

Add one more improvement, PLEASE.

*Improvement*

Need to be able to select ALL Caller IDs and delete them all at once instead of selecting one and pushing THREE button actions to delete one ID. Every Caller ID display I have allows you to delete one at a time or all at once. You can select all recorded items and mark them to all be deleted.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

My two HR20 units updated with no problems. My brother has a HR21. Does anyone know if those were upgraded or if they will be in the near future? Thanks


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> Bummer. You're right. I did some quick searches and the HR20 does not use the phone line at all for software updates (like my HR10 does). I do understand that it is a toss up as to whether or not you will have problems with a new release. But given that there are serveral posts about major lip-sync issues that started with 0x1EA, I'm nervous about getting it this close to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Brian


The HR10 got updates over the sat, too. The update needed a kick from a phone line session, but it came from the satellite.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Question: why do "recent searches" based on channel ID now not work? Example: search on HBOWHD, then come back and search "recent searches". The saved search now points at channel 510, a DTV preview channel.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Southbound said:


> I haven't been through the other 11 pages of comments, but only the last two, and have not seen this mentioned, but...
> 
> My HR20-700 upgraded Friday morning to 1EA, and it looks like I lost everything that had been previously recorded, all my todo and season passes, favorites, and just about everything else, including network configuration. The ONLY think the box seems to have remembered was my zip code.
> 
> This is the first upgrade, which I've ever lost anything.


My TO DO list had about 15 things to record, mostly CSI's. Only 3 on list now, but no CSI's. Will I have to re-do list? My prioritizer list has them in order so I guess I can use that to re-list recordings. So far, no other problems with this update on both receivers.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

Overall, seems like a good release. I don't mind the menu changes.

One change that I do not like is when watching live tv and the dvr needs the tuner to record a second program. You used to be given 3 choices; cancel recording a, cancel recording b, or change channel and allow both recordings. Now you are only presented with 2 choices; cancel recording (assuming lower priority recording), or change channel and allow both recordings. I certainly prefer the option to choose which item to cancel. Especially since it seems to give priority to season passes over one time recordings. (I have some season passes to cable shows that have multiple showings.)

The one issue I have been experiencing with this release is with the screen saver kicking in when watching a recorded problem. Not a major issue, but an obvious bug.


----------



## chrislay (Dec 21, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> There is at least one lengthy thread on this. As I recall, the upshot was that this was always intended to be the policy; DirecTV is not providing equipment to allow customers to get services from a source other than DirecTV.


I saw that thread, but then why even include the OTA receiver if they don't want you to get the signal? If I could get the HD channels from DirecTV through their HD package, I wouldn't have this problem. Also, they have been working for over a year now and were only turned off with the software upgrade.


----------



## idlehand (Feb 15, 2007)

Both my HR20-700 got updated and I immediately changed to the 30 sec skip feature. It works great. Only thing is why isn't the time line bar showing up? Am I missing a setting? If that is the way it is they should implement that in to the next release. Other than that this, it has been rock solid.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The playback bar does not appear during 30-second SKIP, only during 30-second SLIP.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I was watching We are Marshall on HBOWHD 504 when the recording started for PGA Golf on WBBM CH2 HD. At this time HBOWHD froze and would not go past that point. I could rewind but when it got back to the same point it just froze again. After watching the movie I tried to watch the Golf recording and it will not let me FF. If I hit FF it just jumps to the end of the recording.

Needless to say, this latest software appears to be garbage.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Reboot it and see if the problem persists.


----------



## 24Elvis (Jun 28, 2007)

The issue I have since the 0x1EA is that when I am on an OTA channel I can not pause, FF or rewind. If I try to do any of those things it locks up and the only way to fix it is to change the channel. Everything works fine when I am on a DirecTV channel. If I had HD locals through DirecTV I would not have to have the OTA. Has anybody had this problems?

I also do not like that they move the To Do List.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Watching a video through WMP 11 and hit left arrow three times to back out before video finished playing. Machine locked up. Had to RBR.


----------



## rsd (Sep 19, 2007)

I got the update on Friday and now my HR20-700 has now dropped a couple of my OTA locals in Austin, TX. Specifically, the receiver no longer shows the local NBC affiliate (36-1) and the CW (54-1).

The receiver still shows local subchannels for a 36-3 and a 54-2 with guide data for the shows, but when either of those channels is selected the unit cannot find a signal.

I know these are LIN stations and that DirecTV has been unable to offer these stations as satellite HD locals in Austin due to the nasty contractual dispute, but up until now OTA has always worked fine for these channels.

I know my antenna is still good because I held on to an HR10-250 and it still recognizes all the OTA locals.

Too bad the HR20 doesn’t let you scan for OTA channels and I have to rely on some list of OTA channels that the box thinks it can receive. I’m not sure if theses OTA local channels were turned off intentionally or accidentally, but either way I find it upsetting that my OTA locals have apparently been selectively removed.

It is particularly annoying because I now have no access at all to HD programming for these channels, either by satellite (due to the LIN dispute) or now by OTA (for whatever reason).


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Watching a video through WMP 11 and hit left arrow three times to back out before video finished playing. Machine locked up. Had to RBR.


At least you can watch video. i can not seem to get that option to work. only music and photos work for me, just like before update.:nono:


----------



## sorapp (Jul 13, 2007)

MY HR20-700 was updated to the new firmware during the day Friday. Everything seems to work OK except for 2 things. First, and most annoying is that now when I first turn the unit on from stand-by, it will not respond to the "Guide" button on the remote for about a minute. Other buttons appear to work as expected. Secondly it will occasionally stop responding to any remote button presses for about a minute, then suddenly it starts working again. I've tried re-booting with the red button and pulling the plug, with no change. I also have noticed an occasional slight delay in the audio sync. Very hard to be sure since it is very small. 

I really love the new video support in Media Sharing. FYI, it seems to only work with TVersity, while the audio and pictures will work with Windows Media player as well.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I was automatically upgraded to 0x1Ea last Thursday night on all 3 HR20s.

I don't lose OTA. But, it gets scrambled. This happens EVERY time there is a software update, a via remote reset, a red button reset, or a power failure.

Some stations I had selected get "unchecked" and others then were not selected become "checked".

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson, KS market. The issue is that there are two channel 3s and 8s. This is where the failure occurs. All of the double-digit channels are unaffected.

It's NOT a simply matter of unchecking, and rechecking, the unwanted/desired channels and sub-channels under "edit stations". It does not work. Once you get to the signal meters, there is no signal indicated on the proper channels.

I'm forced to back to "initial setup" to successfully repair the OTA.

This isn't a major bug. But, it is a major hassle, considering that I DVR HD via local OTA. If I miss an update, or there was a power failure, I'll miss series recording anything on NBC or PBS, until I discover the problem.

Please fix this bug, before it bites again! This has been an issue ever since I've had HR20s, which is about 3 to 4 months, now.

Thanks.


----------



## DougCrouch (Nov 2, 2007)

Got 0x1EA Friday and immediately noticed problems:

1. Format button has no effect. I'm using HDMI and whether I put it in Native or not, nothing changes (and nothing shows on screen) when button is depressed. Tried three separate remotes. This impacts my setup significantly since I still have some 4:3 sets we watch over modulated links. Anybody who can shed any light on the problem would be appreciated.

2. When changing channels between HD and SD video goes blank, audio disappears, and "Unsupported Video Format" error shows on screen. Channelling up or down and back sometimes corrects problem but sometimes it takes going to standby and back on.

3. Have encountered at least two unprovoked reboots with lost Favorites list each time.

4. Lost Media Share video capability. Xs in front of all listed formats (.mpg, .avi, .wmv, etc.).


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

Encountered a new problem with the software last night. (New to me at least.) I started watching a program from the list that was being recorded. When I caught up to the live point of the recording the audio started stuttering quite bad. I backed off of the live point a bit and the audio was normal, including the portion that was stuttering when I was at the live point.


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

markrubi said:


> My box updated finally. However I get searching for sat signal in sat 2 on every other channel. I have only one coax hooked up. No SWM. BBC connected. I have reset the box and still have the issue. Any suggestions? Swap out the BBC? I have had this problem from time to time in past versions as well but not this bad. Usually a reboot would fix it.


Is there any solution to this issue. I have the same problem. On this tv I only have one cable hooked up (in Sat 1) but when I change channels the receiver wants to look to Sat 2 for some reason and I get the searching for sat message.

I tried the reset but still have the problem.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

toddrohner said:


> Encountered a new problem with the software last night. (New to me at least.) I started watching a program from the list that was being recorded. When I caught up to the live point of the recording the audio started stuttering quite bad. I backed off of the live point a bit and the audio was normal, including the portion that was stuttering when I was at the live point.


Noticed this one too. fine if started live, only happens backingup/pausing then catching back to live.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed it takes a lot longer to delete a recording with this new release? It locks up for about 10 seconds every time I delete something now. it used to take maybe 1 second. 

Playback features are much snappier now, however, so I'm happy there.


----------



## 3puttmax (Aug 24, 2007)

Seems the video quality of the new On Demand stuff is pretty awful - reminds me of VHS tape at slowest speed. I'm talking about SD material - haven't tried downloading any HD, since only thing available is PPV. 

If the video quality remains this bad, I'll never use the On Demand feature. It actually hurts my eyes to watch, it's so fuzzy.


----------



## Mr. Wednesday (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been noticing some intermittent audio dropouts on SD content. I _think_ I've seen it with both OTA (SD ads on an HD broadcast) and satellite content, but couldn't swear to it.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

3puttmax said:


> Seems the video quality of the new On Demand stuff is pretty awful - reminds me of VHS tape at slowest speed. I'm talking about SD material - haven't tried downloading any HD, since only thing available is PPV.
> 
> If the video quality remains this bad, I'll never use the On Demand feature. It actually hurts my eyes to watch, it's so fuzzy.


It is a bit disappointing. There are so many new options for downloading HD content. One would think that they would focus a bit of attention on this area to make more available. Great to have the feature but if there are only 2 or 3 items that are HD and ALL are PPV it will not get much use by anyone.

I guess we will have to wait and see. At this time I feel I wasted my time getting the HR20 networked and certainly won't do my other units until more HD content is available.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

toddrohner said:


> Encountered a new problem with the software last night. (New to me at least.) I started watching a program from the list that was being recorded. When I caught up to the live point of the recording the audio started stuttering quite bad. I backed off of the live point a bit and the audio was normal, including the portion that was stuttering when I was at the live point.





apexmi said:


> Noticed this one too. fine if started live, only happens backingup/pausing then catching back to live.


Changing channel then returning corrects audio dropouts


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Had my first issue with my HR20 in a long time yesterday. While recording on the other tuner, I had rewound a live program about an hour backwards, and was then fastforwarding back on the slowest fast forward speed. The entire unit locked up..it would keep fast forwarding slowly, but would no longer accept any commands. It took a red button reset to correct things.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Seems like I'm seeing many more lip-sync problems now. Somehow when I'm noodling with the guide or swapping the SLB with a recording it seems to come back. Each time I can do an 8sec rewind and that seems to fix it, but it's annoying.

steve


----------



## rwarmels (Dec 15, 2006)

Up until this release my HR20-700 was pretty reliable. Since the release I have to RBR at least twice a day. I'm also having a lot of the Searching For Signal messages and found 103c was zero on all transponders. I've never had a problem receiving signals before. I don't want to send my unit in because I need the HR20 for OTA HD (since DirectTV doesn't think my area rates locals in HD). Luckily I mainly record in the evenings so I can RBR when I get home from work. I thought it might be my new network connection but I unplugged it yesterday and had to RBR this morning and this afternoon. I hope they figure out what they did and get it fixed quickly. Digital cable has my locals in HD and video on demand. Not sure if their equipment is more reliable or not but it may be worth a look.


----------



## dctoney (Feb 6, 2007)

Please note that it does return to the same spot where you paused in the live buffer, BUT it returns in PLAY mode. When returning to the live buffer from the Playlist, it immediately starts playing at the previously paused spot in the live buffer.


----------



## slideaway (Aug 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted by toddrohner
> Encountered a new problem with the software last night. (New to me at least.) I started watching a program from the list that was being recorded. When I caught up to the live point of the recording the audio started stuttering quite bad. I backed off of the live point a bit and the audio was normal, including the portion that was stuttering when I was at the live point.





> Originally Posted by apexmi
> Noticed this one too. fine if started live, only happens backingup/pausing then catching back to live.





apexmi said:


> Changing channel then returning corrects audio dropouts


I too experience this issue, both HD and SD (more so HD). The more times I pause the more frequent the audio drop. Last night watching Law & Order it was every 2 seconds. Only resolution is to change the channel then comeback. Not a good one since I lose the buffer.

Also, I had to disconnect my receiver from the network because it was causing IP issues. Nothing on my network could get anywhere. Once the HR20 was unplugged from the jack all systems were fine. Haven't plugged it back in yet.

Overall, not thrilled with this release because the audio issues. This receiver was fine and when my HR21 was having issues it was nice to watch on the HR20. Now both have issues with audio (HR20) and video (HR21-when pausing it gets stuck and I can only rewind and watch up to the point I paused. Changing channels is only solution there too).


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I now notice the different shading on channels I don't get but it seems to be incomplete, for example it correctly shades the Cinemax channels, but it does not shade the Smithsonian channel which I also do not get? What is the difference between these?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

eperrone said:


> I now notice the different shading on channels I don't get but it seems to be incomplete, for example it correctly shades the Cinemax channels, but it does not shade the Smithsonian channel which I also do not get? What is the difference between these?


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

I did a search for "external" and "external drives" and did not find anything here in the HR20 thread..... my brother just switched out his HD-Tivo for an HR-21 and told me he can plug an external USB drive into his 21 and expand the recording space.

I have 3 HR20-700's and 1 HR20-100 and would like to be able to do the same thing with one of two of them.

Do any of you have experience with adding external drives on the HR20's??


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Also.........

Perhaps it is the new firmware that you folks are talking about, but I am having some "issues" with my OTA signals. I can only receive 3 OTA HD channels... interestingly channels 8.1 and 13.1 show strength of 88 -> 98 on both receivers, but I am only getting 50 for strength on 3.1 on a single receiver and nothing on the other receiver.

However, if I use the guide to select these channels 3.1 normally comes right in where 8.1 and 13.1 will just show "searching for signal."

If on the other hand I if I just channel up or channel down into these channels they come right in.

The problem is if I set up the evening news to record it just comes in as blank... but if I channel up to watch it live it works fine.

Is this part of the new firmware problem that other folks are seeing?

I have noticed if I reset the receiver it seems to do better with the OTA channels for a day or two.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

hihostevo said:


> I did a search for "external" and "external drives" and did not find anything here in the HR20 thread..... my brother just switched out his HD-Tivo for an HR-21 and told me he can plug an external USB drive into his 21 and expand the recording space.
> 
> I have 3 HR20-700's and 1 HR20-100 and would like to be able to do the same thing with one of two of them.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with adding external drives on the HR20's??


You can connect an external hard drive, but only with an eSATA connection, not USB. There is a sub-forum for the HR20/21 named "HR20/21 Information Resources" available at http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115 This forum has multiple threads on connecting esata drives to the HR20 DVRs. The two big ones are:

Working eSata Setups:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92029

eSATA - Has been enabled, but.... 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201

I have an eSATA drive hooked up to my HR20-700 and am quite happy with it. One thing to keep in mind is that the external drive replaces your internal drive rather than supplementing it.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Thank you very much for those links Todd.........

I did not know about the "replacement" issue... I thought it would simply supplement the existing drive...

eSata then eliminates a lot of the external HD's that are currently available... most of those I notice (at least at Sam's and Costco) are normally USB and occasionally USB & Firewire.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

hihostevo said:


> Thank you very much for those links Todd.........
> 
> I did not know about the "replacement" issue... I thought it would simply supplement the existing drive...
> 
> eSata then eliminates a lot of the external HD's that are currently available... most of those I notice (at least at Sam's and Costco) are normally USB and occasionally USB & Firewire.


Costco is currently selling a 1TB WD eSata drive for $270-280.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

This version still exhibits seemingly never-ending audio dropouts after using FF or 30slip to catch up to live TV.


----------



## idoco (Jul 14, 2007)

Since the new software upgrade a week ago, my previously flawless HR20 now decides to shut down every couple of nights. 

On three occasions the unit is completely frozen in the morning: black screen, no lights on front working, unresponsive to front panel buttons, unresponsive to remote. The only way I know it isn't completely dead is that I hear the power supply and hard drive. The unit is so frozen that the red reset button will not work for restarting. The only way to reboot is to unplug it. Then it is back to normal (until it happens again).

Bad unit or a just another bug with the new SW release?

Idoco


----------



## rwarmels (Dec 15, 2006)

idoco said:


> Since the new software upgrade a week ago, my previously flawless HR20 now decides to shut down every couple of nights.
> 
> On three occasions the unit is completely frozen in the morning: black screen, no lights on front working, unresponsive to front panel buttons, unresponsive to remote. The only way I know it isn't completely dead is that I hear the power supply and hard drive. The unit is so frozen that the red reset button will not work for restarting. The only way to reboot is to unplug it. Then it is back to normal (until it happens again).
> 
> ...


You're describing my problems exactly! I gotta believe it's a problem with the SW. My HR20 was working fine until the latest release. My HR20 will work for several hours then freeze. I can usually get it back with a RBR. It's also taking two RBRs sometimes as the re-boot hangs up when getting satellite info. I've started calling DirecTV tech support to start logging my problems. I asked the last tech about getting a replacement HR20 and she says there is no way they will guarantee I'll get an HR20 as a replacement. She said they have no control over what replacement device a customer will get. I need the HR20 so I can record HD OTA. She also said before they would replace my HR20, I'd have to do a drive reformat, even though this problem didn't start until the last release. So I'd have to lose all my recorded programs to confirm I need a replacement then have nothing to watch while waiting on my new unit. I've been a DirecTV customer for over 12 years and when I decide I can't take the constant rebooting I'll call Customer Retention and try to get an HR20 (or HR21 and the new OTA box).


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

This update fixed the "OTA signal strength stuck on 77" issue I used to have. Now if I could just get CID to display...


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Having trouble getting my locals OTA since the new update. Indoor antenna, a mile from the towers, direct line of sight. Really can only get ABC 7 here in chicago, really struggles to get anything else with poor signals across the board.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I continue to have problems with OTA Fox picture freezes (41-1 in Louisville). It has actually gotten worse since the update. It happened throughout the day yesterday. As usual, I cleared it by changing channels and back again. During the fourth quarter of the Super Bowl it froze and I got a black screen on all channels. I had to reboot. I gave up and switched to OTA directly to my TV. It is certainly a DVR hardware or software problem. I use the same antenna for both the television and DVR. Picture was perfect with direct feed. Talking to support is useless. Guess I have to live with it until they get their act together.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

My HR20 had been working great until this software load. It seems to me that the longer you watch live TV, the worse it gets. The picture starts pixelizing after about 30 minutes. I turned on my H20 during the Super Bowl just to see if it was the weather or something else. The H20 was fine. I tried changing tuners and it didn't matter. I finally got it to stop by pausing for a few minutes and then FF back to live. The problem with this is it was now behind the H20 so I had to turn off the H20.


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

Add me to another one of the victims of this latest update.

If I don't reset once a day (usually when I go to bed)- I will have to RBR because the system becomes completely non-responsive after about 2 days.

The other day, the HR20 was still responding, but VERY slowly. I got through the menus to do a soft reset, and when I did the "-" to reboot, it showed the "-" in the box, but after 5 minutes it was still stuck on that screen and I had to RBR.


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Am I the only one that has problems recording an entire episode of Prison Break every week?

I have plenty of HD space, and I had a series recording and it kept recording only the first 40-45 minutes, so I cancelled it and this week just recorded it manually...but now I start watching it, and again my recording is only 48 minutes. I didn't have the problem from September to December, but ever since it came back in January it's been the same thing.

What gives? This is the only show I have this problem with.

FWIW, I'm recording it via the local Fox HD station OTA.

Just frustrating to have it happen every single week.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

idoco said:


> Since the new software upgrade a week ago, my previously flawless HR20 now decides to shut down every couple of nights.
> 
> On three occasions the unit is completely frozen in the morning: black screen, no lights on front working, unresponsive to front panel buttons, unresponsive to remote. The only way I know it isn't completely dead is that I hear the power supply and hard drive. The unit is so frozen that the red reset button will not work for restarting. The only way to reboot is to unplug it. Then it is back to normal (until it happens again).
> 
> ...


I've had the upgrade since mid-Jan and mine still does this. Mine was also flawless prior to this release. Very frustrating.


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a note, if you are getting the locks, when you call DTV- DO NOT DO WHAT THE RECORDED MESSAGES SAY!!!

I just had the fastest lock yet with the software, I reset last night (pre-emptive reset)- and today at 3:30pm it was already locked again. 

I called DTV, and when you start tech support, it guides you through a RBR. (I already just had done that)- so once I worked through the prompts, I got a Tech CSR

So she then tells me she can't help me at all because the problem wasn't occuring right then and she can't help me troubleshoot. Well- every time I have ever called the first "troubleshoot" is to reset the box. So I am to believe that this time she wouldn't have done that? Further, I don't know what "troubleshooting" can be done when none of the front panel buttons work, no response to the remote or anything.

Anyhow, she refused to talk to me any further, so I will have to call back in two days. Hopefully there will be a s/w update before that, because this latest patch sucks.


----------



## Gern Blansten (Dec 28, 2007)

When watching recordings I experience "glitchy" sound and video on Fox (Fargo) 15-1. Pixelation and sound drops off. In addition, recordings on 4-1 show 1 hour and 1 min and when you try to play them, it won't.


----------



## rpl47 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sure its been asked already, but is there a preferred method to exporting my recorded shows on my HR20-700 to my PC. I have the latest DELL XPS 420 w/ Viiv...I'm not to tech savvy, so bear with me. What kind of software is needed? Do I need to have a video card on my PC? Any help (simple walkthru) is appreciated.

Currently, my DVR is not networked (yet) to my PC. I understand that when it is, I will be able to view pics and other media files from my PC to my DVR, but would I be able to "download" DVR files to my PC?


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

rpl47 -- You question is a common one. See this thread for more discussion of that subject: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118754.

Gern Blansten -- Those sound like they are local OTA channels. You could be having antenna problems or the stations were having signal or transmitter problems. You didn't mention if you have similar problems with record and playback from the Satellite channels.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Came home last night and my wife was watching the HR20-100. I tried to turn on the HR20-700 with the remote and nothing happened. I thought it may be a remote issue as the HR20-700 is set to AV1. Played with the slide on the remote, no luck. Next tried the power button on the front of the unit, nothing. So I reached around to the back and unplugged it. The unit rebooted and came back up. I had sent a remote booking to it earlier to catch a hockey game as I was running late. Their was no record of it. I'm not sure when the unit shut down, but I sure hope this doesn't happen again. No issues so far with the HR20-100.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

Format button does not cycle through formats


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR20-700 consistently throws a canceled recording error (13) on Blues Clues everyday at 4PM (sometimes it records it anyway). It also gives a canceled for Oprah everyday at 4PM when you look at the history the entry is completely blank. Most of the time the show also has a Recorded entry as well in history.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

I am seeing this also. Lots more of it, and I especially notice it on my local ABC station.

We replaced our HR20 a few months ago for audio popping - rather than the plain just not hearing anything, it was loud annoying popping and the video was garbled as well. Now, this is starting up on the replacement box as well. At one point last week, the picture was divided up into 4 rectangles on the screen with definite lines bisecting the screen.

Also - recorded a movie, which had the last 45 minutes cut off.

Last annoyance, recorded The Wire during the Superbowl for later viewing and got an hour of black screen.

Cannot go to HBO from the guide, have to start at the channel above or below, and then go up or down to get to it.

Seeing that this is supposed to be an improvement, I would hate to see what they consider a step in the wrong direction 



superunlikely said:


> This version still exhibits seemingly never-ending audio dropouts after using FF or 30slip to catch up to live TV.


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

My HR20-700 had been flawless from day 1 -- until the latest software release. The last two days, unit froze up while recording. Recording light would blaze for hours. After resetting the unit, discovered DVR did not stop recording program at scheduled time and just kept going. The first time this happened, it was recording an HD channel and nearly ate up all my disk space. The second time, I caught it on an SD channel. It had been recording for 14 hours and 35 minutes.

Don't know if this has anything to do with it, but it seems like all the trouble started after scheduling a recording from the web site a few days ago.

Also getting audio dropouts when catching up to Live TV. Changing channels seems to fix it.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

gang, i've been having horrible problems with both of my hr20-700's. had a service call saturday morning.......after tech replaced my switch and tweaked my dish, his supervisor called him and reported the issue started with the latest software upgrade. i hear this is suppose to be corrected in about a week and directv is aware of the problem. most customers with the hr20 dvr's, including myself, have received credit on our accounts.

my 2 cents as i didn't have the problem prior to the latest update so there might be some truth to this.


----------



## geaux (Feb 11, 2008)

We like to have our List sorted by title so I use the following feature to set that up:

List -> Playlist Options -> Change Order of Playlist -> Title (A-Z)

It works initially but then within minutes the playlist order gets reset to "Date (New)" all by itself. Annoying. :nono2: 

I have confirmed this behavior on both the HR20-700 and HR20-100. Any workarounds? Will this be fixed in the next release?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

geaux said:


> We like to have our List sorted by title so I use the following feature to set that up:
> 
> List -> Playlist Options -> Change Order of Playlist -> Title (A-Z)
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk

Do a keyword search for "IAMANEDGECUTTER"-->Continue-->All-->When it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn sort by on. Then it will save it for you.


----------



## geaux (Feb 11, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> Do a keyword search for "IAMANEDGECUTTER"-->Continue-->All-->When it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn sort by on. Then it will save it for you.


Awesome. That worked. Thanks


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Two HR20-700's in my AV room... both experiencing recording problems since the 1ea update. Problems are normally scheduled shows that show they were recorded (to include the proper program length) however attempts at playback go immediately to the "keep/delete" menu option or show that nothing has been recorded. History shows that the recordings were "cancelled" with an error of 11 or 13. And, missed recordings are pretty much common between both of the HR20-700's. An HR20-100 in another room doesn't seem to be affected with this problem. Looks like if I want backup recordings in the AV room I'll have to replace one of the 700's with the 100. New DTV axiom... don't use the same model DVR for a backup.


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

My HR20-700 that I have had since Aug. 07, has started to have problems. It has stopped working just like Sbelmont describes, 3 times now.

Also, it now freezes during playback. I was able to go back to menu and restart the play of the program. However, twice when frozen it jumped to the end of the show. Each time I restarted the program, it played right through the previous frozen spot. In total, I had to restart the 1 hour program 5 times to complete the show.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't tell if this issue has been discussed regarding 0x1ae yet. I have a very odd behavior on one specific OTA channel since the upgrade. One channel, 25-1 and 25-2, my local NBC affiliate, will no longer tune in live. It will record (as long as I am tuned to another channel) --but it will not show me any video or audio when I tune in live.

If I go to Antenna setup, the signal strength meters do show 100%, so this is some weird bug about displaying the video and audio from this channel. 

Ideas? Other tests I could perform to narrow it down?


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> canceled recording error (13)


Where do I find error codes?


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

coacho said:


> My HR20-700 that I have had since Aug. 07, has started to have problems. It has stopped working just like Sbelmont describes, 3 times now.
> 
> Also, it now freezes during playback. I was able to go back to menu and restart the play of the program. However, twice when frozen it jumped to the end of the show. Each time I restarted the program, it played right through the previous frozen spot. In total, I had to restart the 1 hour program 5 times to complete the show.


Not having any problems with my scheduled recoridings, but I am having the same problems with freezing during playback since the last update. I unplugged last night and still had 5 or 6 freeze-ups in a 1 hour recording.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thinker3932 said:


> I can't tell if this issue has been discussed regarding 0x1ae yet. I have a very odd behavior on one specific OTA channel since the upgrade. One channel, 25-1 and 25-2, my local NBC affiliate, will no longer tune in live. It will record (as long as I am tuned to another channel) --but it will not show me any video or audio when I tune in live.
> 
> If I go to Antenna setup, the signal strength meters do show 100%, so this is some weird bug about displaying the video and audio from this channel.
> 
> Ideas? Other tests I could perform to narrow it down?


So i have determined that this bug is related to the V-Chip. Only on this channel (WEEK, the NBC affiliate, channel 25, Peoria IL via OTA), the channel blacks out due to v-chip restrictions but, only on this channel, it does not tell me "this channel is blocked, enter code to view" (or whatever it says.) Anything I can communicate to D* to help them track down where in the code this bug is? It was only once this release was installed that this started happening.


----------

